# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Welche Behandlungsmethode ist für mich am besten geeignet?

## jürgen53

Hallo,
ich heiße Jürgen, bin 53 Jahre und weiß seit 10 Tagen, dass ich Prostatakrebs habe. Nachdem ich mich schon quer durch dieses hilfreiche Forum gelesen habe, möchte ich mich nun selbst zu Wort melden. Obwohl alle Betroffenen offenbar die gleiche Frage quält, nämlich: für welche Therapie soll ich mich nur entscheiden?, erhoffe ich mir noch einige weitere hilfreiche Ideen und Erfahrungen. 

Soweit ich die Krankheit bisher verstanden habe, ist die Therapie sowohl vom Fortschritt des Tumors als auch vom Alter des Betroffnen abhängig. Mein Urologe ist sehr offen, rät mir aus onkologischer Sicht aber zur Prostatektomie. Er meint, damit hätte ich die größte Chance, den Krebs zu besiegen. Auch eine Behandlung mit Seeds hält er noch für sinnvoll. 

Ich bin körperlich sehr fit und auch sexuell aktiv und möchte meinen Körper einerseits vom Krebs befreien, andererseits die Auswirkungen auf ihn und die Potenz/Kontinenz überschaubar halten.
So bin ich bei der HIFU-Behandlung stecken geblieben, weil sie meinen Vorstellungen am nächsten kommt.

Nun möchte ich gerne wissen, ob es Betroffene in meinem Alter gibt, die diesen Weg bereits gegangen sind (im Forum habe ich nur Beiträge bis 2005 gefunden) und welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht wurden. Dabei würde mich besonders interessieren, wo und mit welchem Gerät der Eingriff vorgenommen wurde, wo hoch die Zahl der Rezidive ist, ob eine TURF unabdingbar ist, welche Nebenwirkungen aufgetreten sind, wie es mit Kontinenz und Potenz weiter ging und was ich sonst noch wissen sollte. 
Morgen habe ich einen Beratungstermin in der St. Josef Klinik in Dortmund, die mit HIFU Ablatherm behandelt. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Klinik gemacht oder gibt es spezialisierte Kliniken außer der in München?

Falls meine Wahl doch auf die OP fallen sollte, hat jemand sich mit Da Vinci operieren lassen? Habe gehört, dass manch guter Operateur grundsätzlich nur offen arbeitet. 

Hat jemand in meinem Alter mal längere Zeit einfach weiter abgewartet, wie sich der PSA entwickelt und erst dann therapiert? Ich habe die Idee, in der nächsten Zeit erst mal monatlich den PSA zu beobachten. Was, wenn er nicht weiter oder nur ganz langsam steigt?

So viele Fragen, um eine einzige Entscheidung zu treffen, die dann aber durchaus gravierende Folgen auf meine Lebensqualität hat. 

Jürgen

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jürgen,
wie du richtig schreibst ist die Therapie von der Charakteristik des Tumors ( TNM - System) , dem Alter und deinen Vorlieben abhängig. 
Wie du meinem Profil entnehmen kannst bin ich noch ein paar Jahre jünger als du und hatte die selben Fragen. ( Lies auch die Profile von BERNET/WASSERMANN/JOSCHO/Thomas62, Rembert  u.a..)
Zu Hifu gibt es sehr wenige langfristige Daten und alle von mir aufgesuchten Urologen haben Hifu abgelehnt.
Nur die OP und die Bestrahlung sind in deiner Situation in kurativer Intension , mit belastbaren Datenmaterial belegt.
Abwarten ( AS) bedeutet alle 3 Monate PSA messen , halbjährliche Rebiopsien und hohe nervliche Belastung.( Wer sagt dir das alle relevanten Bereiche getroffen wurden)
Wenn du die OP bei einem Top-Operateur durchführen lässt ,hast du sehr gute Chancen auf Heilung , Potenzerhalt bei völliger Kontinenz. 100 % Sicherheit gibt es natürlich nicht!
Ich habe mich für die OP entschieden , weil ich genau wissen wollte was mich bedroht. Wie schnell sich die Situation ändern kann habe ich in meiner 2.Biopsie erfahren und war sehr froh das ich am Ball geblieben bin. ( bei dem Minimalstbefund der ersten Biopsie ( 4 Zellen verdächtig auf...) wäre AS durchaus Leitlinienkonform gewesen.
Möchtest du ein Experiment starten , oder aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten dich erprobten Behandlungsverfahren unterziehen.
Deine Entscheidung ! Mit meiner Entscheidung bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. 
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Active Surveillance = Abwarten und PSA-/Tumordynamik anschauen ist durchaus eine Option bei diesem Tumor.

Ich würde jedoch an Ihrer Stelle das Gespräch auch mit anderen Kollegen suchen, bevor Sie sich definitiv für die eine oder andere Therapie entscheiden.

Die Prostatektomie ist in Ihrem Alter sicherlich die Behandlung der 1. Wahl. Wenn Sie allerdings prinzipiell dagegen sind, dann können Sie sich auch die Alternativen anschauen:
Seeds-Brachytherapie oder perkutane Strahlentherapie (ohne Hormontherapie) sind bei dem vorliegendem Tumorstadium sicherlich 2 weitere sehr gute Optionen.
Die sind auch beide sicherlich viel zuverlässiger als die HiFu, die übrigens in den Fachkreisen keine valide Therapie ist.

Also: Lassen Sie sich über die HiFu beraten, entscheiden Sie sich bitte jedoch nicht, bevor Sie auch mit einem Strahlentherapeuten gesprochen haben.
Essen z.B. ist gar nicht so weit von Lünen entfernt und hat eine ausgezeichnete Strahlentherapie.

----------


## Damesp

Ich würde auch zur RPE raten. Schau mal in Gronau vorbei. Ist in deiner Nähe und viele hier haben dort die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. www.pznw.de.
Trotzdem frohes Fest

----------


## astral

Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe mich 2005 einer RPE unterzogen.
Das Ergebnis in meinem profil. Bin zufrieden mit meiner damaligen Entscheidung.

Alles Gute
Astra

----------


## jürgen53

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. 
Meine größte Sorge bei einer RPE ist der drohende Potenzverlust. Das wäre auf Dauer vermutlich die schwerste Last, auch psychisch. Eure Berichte machen in dieser Hinsicht zumindest Mut.
Trortdem möchte ich auch den Weg über eine fokale Therapie mittels HIFU noch weiter verfolgen. Ein erstes Beratungsgespräch im St. Josef-Krankenhaus in Dortmund habe ich hinter mir. Erster Rat: RPE. Auf Nachfrage wäre HIFU bei mir möglich. Langzeitstudien liegen noch nicht vor. Nach der Behandlung (ca. 1,5 Std. unter Vollnarkose) ca.4 Tage Klinikaufenthalt. Keine Anschlusskur. Regelmäßiger PSA-Test und Biopsien nach 6 und 12 Monaten. OP soll anders als nach einer Bestrahlung noch gut möglich sein, falls ein Rezidiv auftritt. Werde aber auch noch mal in Gronau nachfragen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch zur RPE: Um wie viele cm schrumpft denn das gute Stück und was passiert mit dem überschüssigen Stück Vorhaut? Ich hörte, das macht durchaus Probleme. Ist eine Beschneidung erforderlich?

----------


## jürgen53

Als Ergänzung bin ich noch auf einen Artikel aufmerksam gemacht worden. Er lautet: Is focal therapy the future of prostata cancer? Zu finden unter folgendem Link: www.medscape.com/viewarticle/717471

Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren.

Jürgen

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Jürgan,

die Lösung klingt verlockend, doch würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle noch sehr genau darüber informieren, welchen Erfolg (auch langfristig!) die Therapie bis dahin erbracht hat.

Bei Brustkrebs wird zunehmend auf die Totaloperation zugunsten von Teiloperationen der befallenen Gebiete verzichtet, doch ist die Zahl der Rezidive meines Wissens noch ziemlich beachtlich. Zudem steht dem Operateur bei der Brustoperation in der Regel ein deutlich weiteres "Arbeitsfeld" zur verfügung, was genauere Arbeit gestattet.

Also: Sehr sorgfältige Abklärungen treffen und die Risiken abschätzen!

Alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Für HiFu gibt es keine Langzeitdaten. Die Therapie gilt als experimentell und ist (von dem, was man von den bisherigen Patientenserien kennt) sicherlich weniger effektiv als OP oder Bestrahlung.
Was die Option auf OP ohne Probleme nach HiFU angeht, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. HiFu verursacht auch Vernarbungen (wie Bestrahlung), die eine nervenschonende OP später sehr schweirig machen.

Ich weiss nicht, warum Sie auf HiFu so "abfahren", Seeds gehen genau so schnell und mit wenig Krankenhausaufenthalt.

----------


## vaukaa

> (...) 
> Eine Frage habe ich noch zur RPE: Um wie viele cm schrumpft denn das gute Stück und was passiert mit dem überschüssigen Stück Vorhaut? Ich hörte, das macht durchaus Probleme. Ist eine Beschneidung erforderlich?


Also nach meiner RPE konnte ich keine wesentliche, besser merkbare, Schrumpfung (habe vorher allerdings auch nicht Maß genommen) feststellen, auch mit einer zu langen Vorhaut habe ich keine Probleme, ich lese über diese Thematik im Forum auch sehr wenig und ich lese immerhin seit Mitte 2006 mit.
Da würde ich mir schon mehr Sorgen über eine erfolgreiche HIFU machen ...
Alles Gute,

Volker

----------


## josonn

Hallo Jürgen,

schau Dir mal mein Profil an, ich bin 51 und lasse mich gerade mit Protonen bestrahlen. Nebenwirkungen sind bis auf ein paar Reizungen von Darm und Blase nicht vorhanden. Meiner Meinung nach muss man(n) sich in unserem Alter und dem frühen Stadium nicht den Risiken einer RPE unterziehen. Falls Du mehr wissen möchtest, schick mir einfach eine Mail.

Grüße

----------


## RalfDm

> Um wie viele cm schrumpft denn das gute Stück


Dr. Strum schreibt dazu in seinem "Ratgeber" (deutsche Übersetzung, S. 78):

"*Schrumpfen des Penis*
Ein bekannter Nebeneffekt einer RP, der aber oft nicht mit den Patienten vorab besprochen wird, ist das Schrumpfen des Penis. Dies kann durch eine Form von Atrophie durch die Bildung von Narbengewebe, oder durch die Verkürzung der Harnröhre ausgelöst worden sein, da bei der RP ja als Teil der Prozedur die prostatische Harnröhre entfernt wird. In einer Studie von Munding et al. war bei 22 von 31 (71 %) der Patienten die Länge des Penis innerhalb von drei Monaten nach der RP um 0,5 cm bis 4,0 cm geschrumpft. Bei 15 (48 %) dieser Patienten betrug die Verkürzung des Penis mehr als 1,0 cm[55].

55. Munding MD, Wessells HB, Dalkin BL: Pilot study of changes in stretched penile length 3 months after radical retropubic prostatectomy. Urology 58:567-9, 2001"

Und ich schrieb einmal hier:

"Eine kosmetische Nebenwirkung der RPE, die von den Urologen auch gerne mit Schweigen übergangen wird, ist die Verkürzung des Penis. Mit der Prostata wird ein Stück der Harnröhre entfernt, entsprechend der Länge der Prostata. Das können bei sehr großen Prostatae bis zu ca. 4 cm sein. Die beiden Stümpfe der Harnröhre (am Blasenhals und zum Penis hin) werden wieder zusammengefügt (diese Nahtstelle wird als Anastomose bezeichnet). Dazu muss der Penis in den Körper hineingezogen werden (die Blase wird kaum nachgeben); der außerhalb des Körpers liegende Teil wird entsprechend kürzer. Als Folge ist die Vorhaut zu lang, was u. a. Probleme bei der Hygiene verursachen kann. Manche Männer leiden dann unter ständigen Entzündungen der Eichel. In einer amerikanischen Studie gaben 71 % der befragten Männer an, dass ihr Penis nach der Operation kürzer war als vorher."

Es gibt sicher Männer, denen aus diesem Grunde zumindest ein Teil der Vorhaut entfernt werden musste. Ob die das Bedürfnis haben, darüber öffentlich zu berichten, sei dahingestellt.

Ralf

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ralf,

das ist alles richtig, auch Deine, daraus resultierende Beschreibung. Um dies zu vervollständigen möchte ich aber einflechten, dass sich der erigierte Penis, was wohl einige befürchten, nicht verkürzt. Hierbei reicht die Elastizität der Blase aus um eine Verkürzung zu verhindern.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## gunterman

*Penisverkürzung nach radikaler Prostatektomie*

Einen Überblick über Studien zur Penisverkürzung nach radikaler Prostatektomie gibt der Artikel:
http://www.elsevier.es/revistas/ctl_...&revistaid=292
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20540873

Daraus entnommen sind die nachfolgenden beiden Tabellen:

*1. Penislängen vor Operation* 
*Pre-PR* 
_Pacientes, n__Edad media__Flacidez__Grasa suprapúbica__Estiramiento__Erección__Funcional_LongitudGrosorLongitudLongitudGrosor*Longitud*AñoscmDalkin et al273912,7 (10,015,4) 
 
Wessels et al138054 (14)12,45 (2,71)15,75 (2,62)Briganti et al8335613,211,116,815,6Savoie et al763599,3 (2)9,4 (1,4)2,5 (0,9)13,5 (2,6)Gontero et al14126658,59 (2,2)9,59 (1,23)11,02 (2,48)Goodwin et al3981599,35 (1,6)9,5 (0,98)12 (1,8)
*2. Penislängen nach radikaler Prostatektomie*
*Post-PR* 
_Pacientes, n__Edad media__Flacidez__Grasa suprapúbica__Estiramiento__Erección__Funcional_ 
 
 
LongitudGrosor 
LongitudLongitudGrosorLongitud 
 
AñoscmDalkin et al273912,3 (9,915,4)Wessels et al138054 (14)8,85 (2,38)9,71 (1,17)2,85 (1,59)12,89 (2,91)12,30 (1,31)Briganti et al83356131116,515,3Savoie et al763598,1 (1,8)9,8 (1,2)2,0 (0,8)12,4 (2,2)Gontero et al14126657,549,629,49--Goodwin et al3981597,7 (1,8)9,7 (0,91)9,9 (2,1)Fraiman et al46012,18,715,211,6
Nur die italienische Studie von Briganti A. et al
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17418936
hat keine Penisverkürzung nach radikaler bilateraler nervschonender radikaler Prostatektomie erbracht. Dies ergab sich bei der Studie sowohl für den schlaffen als auch den erigierten Zustand. Die Patienten waren auch nach 6 Monaten so potent wie vor der Operation. Die Längenmaße weichen in der Briganti Studie äußerst deutlich von allen anderen Studien ab. Die Studie bezieht sich auf die Ergebnisse eines einzigen Operateurs.

Alle anderen Studien kommen zu Penisverkürzungen nach radikaler Prostatektomie.
Savoie M. et al
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12629384
Verkürzung im Mittel nach Tabelle 1 und 2: 9,3 - 8,1 = 1,2 cm
12 Patienten (19%) hatten eine Verkürzung von mehr als 15 % der gesteckten Penislänge.
Die Verkürzung war im schlaffen und gestreckten Zustand signifikant.

Gontero et al
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17570431
Verkürzung im Mittel nach Tabelle 1 und 2: 8,59 - 7,54 = 1,05 cm
Die maximale Verkürzung wurde bei dieser Studie im Zeitpunkt des Kathederziehens beobachtet.

Goodwin et al.
Verkürzung nach Tabelle 1 und 2: 9,35 -7,7 = 1,65 cm

Munding MD, Wessells HB, Dalkin BL
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11597540
(von Ralf Dam zitierte und bereits beschriebene Studie)

In der Mehrzahl der Studien werden also Verkürzungen von 1cm, teilweise bis zu 2 cm, im Mittelwert beschrieben.

Wenn Verkürzungen festgestellt werden, dann sowohl für den schlaffen als auch für den gestreckten bzw. erigierten Zustand.
Fraiman MC et al
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10851312
"The flaccid and erect measurements of length and circumference decreased 8% and 9% respectively after surgery"
Penislänge und Umfang verringerten sich nach radikaler Prostatektomie sowohl im schlaffen als auch erigierten Zustand um 8% bzw. 9 %.
Die wesentlichsten Veränderungen ergaben sich im Zeitraum 4 bis 8 Monate nach Operation.
"The average change in volume between the first 4 and 8 months was 19% to 22% in the flaccid and erect state, respectively"
Die durchschnittliche Volumensveränderung in den ersten 4 und 8 Monaten betrug 19 % bis 22% im schlaffen und im erigierten Zustand.

Eine andere Studie zeigte auf, dass der Verkürzung mit dem Einsatz einer Vakuumpumpe entgegengewirkt werden kann:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17822466
Bei der Studiengruppe ohne Einsatz der Vakuumpumpe betrug die Penisverkürzung im gestreckten Zustand annähernd 2 cm, während die Teilnehmer der Studiengruppe mit Vakuumpumpeneinsatz keine Verkürzung hinnehmen mußten.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo jürgen&Forum

offenbar legst du sehr hohen Wert auf spätere LQ auch durch sexuelle Aktivität. Durchaus verständlich.
Dein Status scheint offenbar z.Z. nicht nur Zeit zur Entscheidung zu zulassen, sondern auch eine Vielzahl von Therapieoptionen.

Mit möglichst geringem invasivem Eingriff den Tumor zu entfernen sollten dein Ziel sein.

Hier würde unter Berücksichtigung deines Statutes die RPE aus meiner Sicht ausscheiden.




> Angrenzend vermehrt Umgebungsreaktion in Höhe des neurovaskulären Bündels. Biopsie empfohlen.
> Locoregionär keine vergrößerten Lymphknoten.
> 
> Biopsien:
> 2010_12_06
> Befund: II. Anteile eines mittelgradig differenzierten Adenokarz der Prostata (Stanze Basal links). Gleason Score: 3+3=6, Grad 2 (Helpap). Keine perineurale Infiltration. Das mitgefasste periprostatische Gewebe frei. Infiltrationsgrad ca. 20% des Stanzvolumensinoms (Stanze II, Stanze 1,3 cm, drüsenreiches Prostatagewebe, neben unauffälligen Drüsen mit zweireihigem Epithel auch atypische Drüsen, diese klein bis mittelgroß, nicht untereinander verschmelzend, in den Lichtungen PAS-positives scholliges Sekret, das auskleidende Epithel einreihig mit makronukleolen).
> I. und III. bis XIV. jeweils tumorfreie Prostatastanzen mit Veränderungen einer adenomatösen Hyperplasie sowie einer geringen chronischen Prostatitis (Stanze Basis rechts, Mitte lateral rechts und links. Mitte medial rechtsa und links. Übergangszone rechts und links. Mitte-latero-distal links und rechts, Apex links uns rechts, basal peripher links zweimal)).


Jeder mit kurativem Erfolg durchgeführte RPE ist ein Erfolg, wobei ich hier ein Problem sähe. in Höhe des neurovaskulären Bündels und den hohen invasiven Eingriff

Die experimentell angesehene Hifu könnte _in deinem Falle_  ein minimal invasiver Eingriff darstellen. Auch Seed dürften eine gute Therapie darstellen.

Was aus meiner Sicht - auch Hifu behandelt - bei Hifu besser ist

- die vorgeschaltete Tur-P in Verbindung mit der Hifu schaltet sowohl den Befund aus, als auch die Prostatitis.

Die so oft angeführte Fistelbildung = 1%,  die Vernarbung - sollte diese entstehen - ist durchaus noch für jede weitere erforderlich werdende Therapie behandelbar mit den entsprechenden Therapieoptionen. Wenn einige Urologen dies in Konkurenz zur Hifu nicht oder nur mit Widerstand machen, hat das andere Gründe. 

Gerade bei deinem niedrigen GS mit Prostatitis kann die Hifu sehr erfolgversprechend sein und dein neurovaskuläres Bündel am Besten schonen, bzw. hat einen sehr, sehr hohen Grad zur Wiederherstellung. 
Nicht zu vergessen, den experimentellen Status und die langen Ausschwemmungen von Nekrosenreste durch die Harnröhre, welche gerne durch Verhaken zum Harnverhalt führen können.

Ich kann dir dazu raten, jedoch auch Seeds wären einer Überlegung wert.

Trotzdem bist du aufgrund deines Statutes in einer guten Situation, weil dir viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen. 
Viel Glück bei der Entscheidungsfindung.

Hans-J.

----------


## premme

> Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. 
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich noch zur RPE: Um wie viele cm schrumpft denn das gute Stück und was passiert mit dem überschüssigen Stück Vorhaut? Ich hörte, das macht durchaus Probleme. Ist eine Beschneidung erforderlich?


Hallo jürgen,
hier geht es nicht um die kürzung einer Hose. Die Vorhaut wird nur Beschnitten, wenn die Eichel nicht freigelegt werden kann.
Durch die Entfernung der Prostata, wird der Blasenhals nach unten gezogen, und dort vernäht.
Somit entsteht eine Spannung, die "Ihn" natürlich erstmal etwas reinzieht.
Aber, im laufe der Zeit, kommt "Er" wieder weiter zum Vorschein.
Beim Toilettengang einfach die Pelle etwas zurückziehen, (sonst tropft es), und schon klappt es.
Also, wenn, dann üben, üben.
Viele Grüße
premme

----------


## jürgen53

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
im Moment bin ich wirklich noch auf der Suche nach "meiner" Therapie. Alles ist offen, ich bin eher hin und her gerissen als "abgefahren". Mein Wunsch bleibt aber eine möglichst minimal invasive Therapie. Die RPE ist, wie der Name schon sagt, nun mal radikal. Zu den Seeds habe ich in der Dortmunder Klinik erfahren, dass sie nicht halbseitig möglich sind, sondern die gesamte Prostata bestrahlen und damit sowohl das komplette Gewebe zerstören als auch mit ähnlichen Potenzverlustenraten wie bei der RPE zu rechnen ist. Außerdem würde die Behandlungsmethode einer evtl. später erforderlichen (rezidiv) RPE wegfallen, weil das gesamte Gewebe vernarbt sei. Bei der HIFU ist die Bestrahlung nur der betroffenen Seite möglich. Die evtl. RPE soll dann trotzdem noch als Option bestehen. Das reizt mich daran. Ich hoffe, in den nächsten Wochen soweit zu sein, dass ich mit gutem Gefühl eine Entscheidung treffen und dann dazu stehen kann. Bis dahin bin ich für jeden Rat dankbar.
Jürgen

----------


## jürgen53

Betr: Penisverkürzung
Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass niemand der Ärzte dieses Thema anspricht. Auf Nachfrage (diesem Forum sei Dank) scheint das kaum ein Thema zu sein , weil "die Blase manipuliert werde und mit derm Dauerkatheter ein Schrumpfen kaum zu erwarten sei". Auch in den bunten Prospekten sieht nachher alles so aus wie vorher. Ich bin zwar jetzt ganz zufrieden mit dem, was ich habe, aber nicht so gut bestückt, als dass ich mal eben auf 2-3 cm verzichten möchte. Den Chirurgen geht es verständlicherweise um eine möglichst effektive Tumorbekämpfung. Die evtl. folgenden gravierenden psychischen Probleme bleiben erst mal außen vor. Das finde ich schade, wenn so oft und so gern von einer ganzheitlichen Therapie gesprochen wird. Da ist nach meinem Empfinden noch einiges im Argen. Das Patienternalter, sexuelle Aktivität und Erwartungen an die Lebensqualität nach der Therapie erfordern ein individuelles Beratungsgespräch, das sich nicht nur an den Leitlinien der Medizin orientieren sollte.
Jürgen53

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Zu den Seeds habe ich in der Dortmunder Klinik erfahren, dass sie nicht halbseitig möglich sind, sondern die gesamte Prostata bestrahlen und damit sowohl das komplette Gewebe zerstören als auch mit ähnlichen Potenzverlustenraten wie bei der RPE zu rechnen ist.


So kann man das nicht sagen.

1. Das Prostatakarzinom ist eine Erkrankung der gesamten Prostata. Es ist nicht sinnvoll nur einen Teil der Prostata zu behandeln, während der Rest einfach belassen wird. Das kommt daher, dass der Tumor an mehreren Orten der Prostata gleichzeitig auftreten kann und die Biopsi keine Garantie ist, dass der Tumor nur an einer Ecke des Organs sitzt.
Fragen Sie hier die Betroffenen, die vor der RPE eine Stanze befallen hatten und postoperativ ein pT2c (Befall beider Lappen) daraus wurde.
Daher belegt man die gesamte Prostata mit Seeds. Oft ist aber so, dass man an der betroffenen Seite "stärker" belegen kann, d.h. man setzt die Seeds so, dass auf der betroffenen Seite mehr Dosis ankommt.

2. Die Potenzverlustraten nach Seeds sind tiefer als nach RPE. 
Das ist in den meisten Studien gezeigt worden.
Die Prostata ist für die Potenz nicht zuständig, sondern die umliegenden Nerven sorgen dafür. Diese werden bei einer RPE oft durchtrennt.




> Außerdem würde die Behandlungsmethode einer evtl. später erforderlichen (rezidiv) RPE wegfallen, weil das gesamte Gewebe vernarbt sei.


Bei Ihrem Tumorstadium liegt die lokale Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit bei Seeds unter 5%.
"Wegfallen" tut die Option auch nicht. Sie ist bloss schwerer realisierbar. Es gibt aber Patienten die nach Seeds operiert werden.




> Bei der HIFU ist die Bestrahlung nur der betroffenen Seite möglich.


1. Die HIFU ist keine Bestrahlung.
2. Für die HIFU HIFU gibt es keine Langzeitdaten. Das ist eine experimentelle Therapie, wie z.B. auch die Kryotherapie.




> Die evtl. RPE soll dann trotzdem noch als Option bestehen.


Sie bleibt aber von der HIFU nicht ünberührt. Eine RPE mit Nervenschonung ist nach HIFU (je nach Tumorsitz) schwierig. Die HIFU macht nämlich auch Vernarbungen in der Prostata und erschwert die OP auch.

Sie dürfen auch die Grenzen der HIFU nicht vergessen. Wenn man HIFU direkt auf dem Nerven machen würde, dann würde dieser komplett wegfallen. Deswegen hat man das Problem, dass die HIFU gut die zentralen Anteile der Prostata erfassen kann, in der Peripherie jedoch keine gute Abdeckung anbietet. Das kommt daher, dass in der Peripherie (kapselnah) der Abstand zum Nerven sehr knapp ist und die HIFU daher gefährlich ist.

Vergessen Sie nicht, was Hans-J geschrieben hat als er Ihren Pathologiebericht zitiert hat. Der Tumor weist bereits eine Perineuralscheideninvasion auf. Das heisst, er wächst gerne Richtung Gefäss-Nerven-Bündel. Wenn der HIFU-Behandler versuchen würde diese Tumoranteile zu erwischen, würde er zwangsweise Ihre Nerven mitverletzen. Sonst muss er einfach diesen Anteil stehen lassen und den Hauptbefund behandeln, was ein Rezidiv angesichts Ihres jungen Alters so gut wie sicher bedeutet.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Jürgen,
auch ich hätte Zweifel an der von Dir favorisierten HIFU Behandlung. Die Studiendaten sind nicht sehr zahlreich, aber was verfügbar ist, lässt HIFU nicht optimal erscheinen. Eine relativ neue Studie aus 11-2010 kommt zum Ergebnis:  _"__In our experience, Ablatherm(TM) treatment for clinically localized prostate cancer was associated with a high rate of biochemical failure .... and did not achieve effective cancer control"._

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jürgen,
kann deine Ängste vor der radikalen PE gut verstehen. Jedoch sind diese Ängste , sollte sich der geringe Befund bestätigen und wählst du einen Spezialisten zur OP , absolut übertrieben.
Tennis/ski/ Wandern funktionieren wie vor der OP , GV seit 3 Monaten völlig ohne medikamentöse Unterstüzung wie vorher , nur Trockener Orgasmus. Auch von 2-3 cm Verlust habe ich nichts gemerkt.
Du solltest dem Thema Heilung mehr Aufmerksamkeit widmen und das bedeutet Bestrahlung oder OP. Es gibt gerade in den neueren Berichten viele Beispiele für gelungene OP`s.
Auffallend ist das diese meist von High Volumen Operateuren durchgeführt wurden. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## gunterman

*Nochmals zu Veränderungen in der Morphometrie des Penis nach radikaler Prostatektomie*

Um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden nochmals eine Erläuterung der Studien zur Veränderung der Morphometrie (Gestalt, Form) des Penis nach radikaler Prostatektomie.
Die Studien erfassen im wesentlichen zwei unterschiedliche Effekte die miteinander vermischt werden. Ralf Dam hat diese bereits in Beitrag Nr. 12 beschrieben.

*1. Verkürzung der Harnröhre bei der Prostatektomie durch Herstellung der Anastomose
*
(Siehe ausführlichere Beschreibung bei Beitrag Nr. 12 von RalfDm.)
Hierbei können sich nach den aufgeführten Studien im Mittelwert Verkürzungen bis zu 1 cm ergeben. Die Messung erfolgt unmittelbar nach der Kathederentfernung. Die effektiv auftretende Verkürzung ist vom Geschick des Operateurs und der verwendeten Operationstechnik abhängig und kann natürlich auch kleiner ausfallen.
Diese Verkürzung soll nach Meinung der Mehrzahl der deutschen Urologen durch die Elastizität der Blase wieder unmittelbar ausgeglichen werden (so auch Beitrag 13 von Heribert). Evidenzbasierte Studien lassen sich für diesen Zauber aber nicht auffinden. Anscheinend kann sich eine aufgetretene Verkürzung aber bei Wiedererlangung der sexuellen Funktionsfähigkeit im Laufe der Zeit wieder verringern (vgl. z.B. Gontero P. et al).

Die Verkürzung der Harnröhre durch Klammerung der Anastomose während der Operation ist spezifisch für die Prostatektomie als Therapieform.

*2. Volumen- und Längenverringerungen durch Inaktivitätsatrophie der Schwellkörper in der Zeit nach Prostatektomie

*Gelingt es nicht die sexuelle Funktionsfähigkeit nach der Operation wieder zu erlangen so kommt es im Laufe der Zeit zu einer Inaktivitätsatrophie der Schwellkörper die wiederum zu einer Volumen- und Längenverringerung des Penis führen kann. In Verbindung mit Punkt 1 können sich dann insgesamt größere negative morphometrische Veränderungen ergeben wie einige der zitierten Studien aufzeigen.
Ob es zu solchen Veränderungen kommt hängt wesentlich vom Gelingen einer nervschonenden Prostatektomie ab und ob die sexuelle Funktionsfährigkeit wieder erlangt werden kann, wobei auch das Alter, indem die RP durchgeführt wird, eine Rolle spielt (vgl. Gontero P. et al).
Auch mit entsprechenden Therapiemaßnahmen (Viagra & Co, Vakuumpumpe, ....) kann der Inaktivitätsatrophie der Schwellkörper begegnet werden.

*Eine Inaktivitätsatrophie der Schwellkörper und die damit verbunden negativen morphometrischen Veränderungen des Penis sind nicht nur bei der Prostatektomie anzutreffen sondern können sich im Laufe der Zeit (ggf. später) auch bei anderen Therapieformen des Prostatakarzinoms einstellen*. Dies zu wissen ist sicher wichtig für die Therapieentscheidung.

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiß, es ist nicht leicht. Meine Vorschreiber haben alles Wesentliche gesagt.

Meine Meinung dazu: Die Lebensqualität leidet mit Sicherheit. Garantieren kann Dir in der Sache keiner etwas. Und hinterher ist man immer klüger. Aber bedenke bitte, was wichtiger ist. Leben oder vielleicht (teilweiser) Verlust der Männlichkeit. 

Für meine Person: Seit Beginn der Hormonbehandlung geht gar nichts mehr, weder im Kopf noch unten. 

Ich wünsch Dir die richtige und eine gute Entscheidung. Denn die kann Dir keiner abnehmen. Kopf hoch und schau der Sache etwas positiver entgegen. Denn das ist wichtig. Übrigens ich bin vom gleichen Jahrgang.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> schau Dir mal mein Profil an, ich bin 51 und lasse mich gerade mit Protonen bestrahlen. Nebenwirkungen sind bis auf ein paar Reizungen von Darm und Blase nicht vorhanden. Meiner Meinung nach muss man(n) sich in unserem Alter und dem frühen Stadium nicht den Risiken einer RPE unterziehen. Falls Du mehr wissen möchtest, schick mir einfach eine Mail.
> 
> Grüße


 Hallo Jürgen ! Meine Daten ( Gleason 3+3 =6) stimmen mit meinen überein.Bei diesem Befund hat mir ein führender Urologe ( Leitender Oberarzt der Urologie der MHH) zu einer LDR-Brachytherapie geraten, kurativer Erfolg > 90 %.Ich habe mich dieser Therapie unterzogen.( Siehe auch www.myprostate.eu/ DieterF.) Fühle mich wohl, da keine Inkontinenz und volle Potenz vorhanden.Die Folgen einer RPE sind nicht so positiv .
Grüße vom
DieterF

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Jürgen !* Deine* Daten ( Gleason 3+3 =6) stimmen mit meinen überein.Bei diesem Befund hat mir ein führender Urologe ( Leitender Oberarzt der Urologie der MHH) zu einer LDR-Brachytherapie geraten, kurativer Erfolg > 90 %.Ich habe mich dieser Therapie unterzogen.( Siehe auch www.myprostate.eu/ DieterF.) Fühle mich wohl, da keine Inkontinenz und volle Potenz vorhanden.Die Folgen einer RPE sind nicht so positiv .
> Grüße vom
> DieterF


Stelle gerade fest, dass ich zweimal "meine Daten" geschrieben habe.Habe das korrigiert ! (s.o.)
Lese gerade auch die Antworten der anderen Forumsteilnehmer.Verstehe nicht, was gegen die LDR - Brachytherapie spricht.Das ist , bei einer entsprechenden Voraussetzung = z.B. Gleason 3+3 = 6, Prostatvolumen < 50ml -  eine schonende und sichere Methode den PK zu heilen.Das ist ohne längeren Krankenhausaufenthalt machbar und die Kassen übernehmen die Kosten.Die vorübergehenden Nebenwirkungen - häufiger Harndrang und leichtes Brennen beim Wasserlassen - sind erträglich.Ansonsten bleibt alles beim Alten !
Grüße vom
DieterF

----------


## jürgen53

_Bisher  wurden folgende Ergebnisse publiziert, die bei der Behandlung mit Ablatherm®  erzielt wurden. Sie sind durch Studien in verschiedenen Ländern dokumentiert.  Hier nur eine Auswahl: Bei einer Studie wurden 559 Patienten europaweit in sechs  Kliniken behandelt. Nach 51 Monate Nachbeobachtungszeit wurden bei 92 % der  Patienten durch Biopsie nachgewiesen, dass sich kein Tumor mehr im der Prostata  befindet. Bei einer anderen Studie wurden in Regensburg 146 Patienten mit einem  lokalen Prostatatumor (T1-T2) behandelt. Nach fünf Jahren waren über 93 % der  Biopsien tumorfrei, über 71 % der Patienten  hatten innerhalb der fünf Jahre kein Rezidiv._


Das ist ein Auszug aus diesem Forum zur Therapieform HIFU. Mir erklärt sich noch nicht die vielfache Skepsis zu dieser Therapieform. Es wird häufig darauf hingewiesen, dass dazu noch keine Langzeitstudien vorliegen, es sich eher um eine palliative denn kurative und auch experimentelle Therapie handeln würde. In München wird seit 1996 der Prostatakrebs unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen (u. a. kleines P-Volumen) mittels HIFU behandelt. Und auch die o. g. Ergebnisse lesen sich doch nicht schlecht. Wann sind denn Langzeitstudien gültig, wenn selbst 14 Jahre Erfahrung nicht reichen?.
Ich habe bereits erwähnt, dass ich die Entscheidung für meine Therapie noch nicht getroffen habe. Anfang Januar werde ich mich in einigen mir empfohlenen Kliniken (Dank an das Forum) informieren, um dann klüger zu sein als heute, oder auch nicht.
Bisher hat auch nur Hans-J. (Beitrag 15) diese Therapie gewählt und scheint sehr zufrieden damit zu sein, auch wenn seine Situation schwieriger ist als im Moment bei mir.

Gibt es denn noch andere Betroffene, die dazu etwas beitragen können?


Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal ganz herzlich für eure engagierte Unterstützung auf meinem Weg bedanken. Euch allen ein gutes Neues Jahr 2011 und insbesondere einen erfolgreichen Kampf gegen die Krankheit. 



Jürgen

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jürgen,
durch Biopsie läßt sich nicht nachweisen das kein Tumor mehr vorhanden ist, da es sich um eine Stichprobe handelt, d,h. ein negatives Biopsieergebnis heißt nicht das keine Krebszellen vorhanden sind. Somit ist die Aussagekraft dieser Studien gering. Wichtiger ist etwas über biochem. Rezidive nach 5/10/15/20 Jahren zu erfahren.
Lies dir auf dem Internetseite der Universitätsklinik Heidelberg einmal den Abschnitt über Hifu-Ultraschall durch, dort wird von 50 % Impotenzrisiko geschrieben.
Der Unterschied zu Hans-J. : Dieser befindet sich leider in einer palliativen Situation und du hast sehr gute Chancen auf eine vollständige Heilung. Nutze sie!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## jürgen53

*Die Entscheidung naht*
Die letzte Woche habe ich genutzt, um mich in einigen Kliniken hinsichtlich der für mich geeigneten Therapieform beraten zu lassen. Im Groben waren die Empfehlungen gleich:
1. Ich sei zwar ein Kandidat für active surveillance, man riet mir aufgrund meines Alters allerdings davon ab
2. Bestrahlung mit guten Heilungschancen. Das mögliche Problem ist, dass bei Auftreten eines Rezidivs nur noch die Hormonbehandlung oder eine schwierige RPE ohne mögliche Nervenschonung bliebe. Beide Behandlungen würden im Ergebnis zur Impotenz führen.
3. Nerverhaltende bzw. -schonende RPE mit guter Aussicht auf Kontinenz und Potenzerhalt sowie hohe Gewissheit über Tumorgröße und -grad und dessen vollständige Ausräumung. Heilungschance nach derzeitigem Stand ca. 92%.

Die Unterschiede liegen im Umgang mit den Lymphknoten. Von der radikalen Entfernung aller Knoten über die Entfernung einiger Knoten bis zum Verbleib aller Knoten bei der offenen OP war alles vertreten. Was macht hier für mich Sinn? Das ist mir noch nicht klar. Habe gelesen, dass es sogenannte Wächterknoten gibt, die erfahrungsgemäß als erste befallen werden. Die können dann zu Beginn der OP entnommen und im Schnellschnittverfahren  auf Tumorgewebe untersucht werden. 
Die radikale Entfernung aller Knoten führt gern zu Lymphstauungen, schließlich haben die Jungs ja auch ihren Sinn im Körper.
Wer weiß etwas darüber?

Alternative Verfahren wurden grundsätzlich abgelehnt. Sie wurden als experimentell und nicht den Leitlinien entsprechend bezeichnet. Lediglich eine Klinik in Dortmund hat die Behandlung mit einseitiger "Bestrahlung" der Prostata mittels HIFU in Erwägung gezogen.

Ich habe mir noch eine Woche Bedenkzeit gegeben. Dann werde ich meine Entscheidung treffen, wobei die Tendenz inzwischen zur offenen RPE geht. Mal schauen. Spüre inzwischen deutlich den Entscheidungsdruck, der sich in Schaflosigkeit ergießt.

Jürgen

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Hallo Jürgen 53 ! Wahrscheinlich hast Du Deine Entscheidung hin zur RPE  bereits getroffen,dann ist das, was ich hier jetzt schreibe Makulatur._Die Folgen einer RPE sind, selbst wenn es gelingt, die Nerven zu schonen > IMPOTENZ und in den meisten Fällen Inkontinenz.Ich hatte fast die gleiche Ausgangssituation wie Du und habe mich auf Anraten eines TOP Urologen( Leitender Oberarzt der MHH) für die LDR-Brachytherapie_ entschieden. Habe das zu keinem Zeitpunkt bereut.Die Nebenwirkungen sind im Vergleich zu denen bei einer RPE Peanuts ( alles funktioniert problemlos :-) und die Heilungschancen vergleichbar.Mein PSA -Wert ist nach 9 Monaten bei 0,9 und fällt weiter.Es stimmt auch nicht, dass bei einem Rezidiv -falls das nach dieser Behandlung überhaupt  auftritt - eine RPE absolut nicht mehr möglich ist.Da auch Dein Urologe die Möglichkeit der LDR Brachytherapie  (Seeds) vorgeschlagen hat , solltest Du diese Therapie auswählen.Überlege Dir gut, ob Du andernfalls mit "hängender Rute" und Pampers in der Hose herumlaufen willst ! :-((
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## wassermann

> ._Die Folgen einer RPE sind, selbst wenn es gelingt, die Nerven zu schonen > IMPOTENZ und in den meisten Fällen Inkontinenz._.Überlege Dir gut, ob Du andernfalls mit "hängender Rute" und Pampers in der Hose herumlaufen willst !


Dass solche Aussagen unsachlicher Quatsch sind, weiß der Schreiber sicher selbst. Aber manche können es sich einfach nicht verkneifen, Rat und Beistand Suchende zu verunsichern.
Für beide hier zur Auswahl stehende Therapien gibt es gute Gründe. Wer sich im Forum oder andernorts seriöse Informationen einholt, weiß, welche Nebenwirkungen möglich sind und wie hoch die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit, solche zu erleiden. Was im Einzelfall geschieht, kann niemand vorhersagen, auch nicht der Verfasser der zitierten "Wahrsagung".

Alles Gute
wassermann

----------


## gunterman

Zur LDR-Brachytherapie siehe auch ganz aktuell den heute am 11.Januar 2011 veröffentlichten Bericht des Instituts für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen IQWiG:
"Nutzen der Brachytherapie bei Prostatakrebs im Frühstadium ist weiterhin unklar"
https://www.iqwig.de/nutzen-der-brac...m.1193.de.html

und den älteren Bericht dieses Instituts:
"Interstitielle Brachytherapie: Nutzen bei lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom nicht belegt"
https://www.iqwig.de/interstitielle-...lokal.538.html

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Na, mein lieber "Wassermann" da, hast Du mir`s aber gegeben ! Sicher bist Du in der Lage , den sachlichen Gegenbeweis zu meinem "unsachlichen Quatsch" zu erbringen und meine eigene Erfahrung zu widerlegen. Ich bin gespannt ! 
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Dieter

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Zur LDR-Brachytherapie siehe auch ganz aktuell den heute am 11.Januar 2011 veröffentlichten Bericht des Instituts für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen IQWiG:
> "Nutzen der Brachytherapie bei Prostatakrebs im Frühstadium ist weiterhin unklar"
> https://www.iqwig.de/nutzen-der-brac...m.1193.de.html
> 
> und den älteren Bericht dieses Instituts:
> "Interstitielle Brachytherapie: Nutzen bei lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom nicht belegt"
> https://www.iqwig.de/interstitielle-...lokal.538.html


 Wenn das so wäre, würden die Krankenkassen die Kosten dieser Therapie nicht übernehmen !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## skipper

Hallo Dieter ,
kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen warum du falsche Behauptungen aufstellst !! Jeder sollte seine für Ihn passende Therapie frei wählen und sich dazu auf eine möglichst gute Informations,- und Datenbasis stützen. Trage lieber dazu bei mit seriösen Informationen Entscheidungen zu ermöglichen . Nachweislich falsche Aussagen helfen niemanden!!!
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Dieter ,
> kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen warum du falsche Behauptungen aufstellst !! Jeder sollte seine für Ihn passende Therapie frei wählen und sich dazu auf eine möglichst gute Informations,- und Datenbasis stützen. Trage lieber dazu bei mit seriösen Informationen Entscheidungen zu ermöglichen . Nachweislich falsche Aussagen helfen niemanden!!!
> Gruß
> Skipper


[QUOTE][/QUOTE
Ihr stellt hier lediglich Behauptungen auf und macht mir Vorwürfe ! Was ist an meine Aussagen und eigenen Erfahrungen falsch und damit unsriös ? Auch kann ich nicht erkennen, dass mein post jemanden daran hindern soll, seine Therapie selbst zu wählen .Widerlegt doch einfach mit sachlichen Argumenten meine Aussagen ! 
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## gunterman

In der Kurzfassung des aktuellen Gutachtens des IQWIG Instituts für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen vom 11.Januar 2011 für den G - BA Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss wird ein *Vergleich der
verschiedenen Therapieoptionen beim Prostatakarzinom* versucht: 
https://www.iqwig.de/download/N10-01...atakarzino.pdf

Aufgrund der unzureichenden Studienlage, im Hinblick auf Therapievergleiche beim Prostatakarzinom, kann das Ergebnis leider nicht ganz befriedigend ausfallen.

Es ist zu vermuten, dass der G-BA Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss, der Richtlinienkompetenz besitzt und damit Verordnungen auf der Basis von Gesetzen inhaltlich ausfüllen kann, die Entscheidung über die Brachytherapie aufgrund des IQWiG Gutachtens weiterhin aussetzt bis verlässlichere Studienergebnisse vorliegen. Damit wären Krankenkassen auch in naher Zukunt nicht verpflichtet die Kosten für eine *amulante Brachytherapie* zu übernehmen.

Zum Gemeinsamen Bundesauschuss in diesem Zusammenhang:
http://www.g-ba.de/informationen/beschluesse/1061/
Zur Struktur des G-BA:
http://www.g-ba.de/institution/struktur/

----------


## LowRoad

In der Stellungnahme des IQWiG kann man folgendes lesen:



> ...Insgesamt schätzt das IQWiG die Studienlage aber noch immer als unzureichend ein...


Daraus den Schluss zu ziehen:



> ...Interstitielle Brachytherapie: Nutzen bei lokal begrenztem Prostatakarzinom nicht belegt...


was eine eher negative Einschätzung unterstellt, ist meiner Meinung nach unzulässig. Solche Aussagen werden dann gerne von konservativen Therapeuten herangezogen um unwissende Neubetroffene abzuwimmeln. Zusätzlich verunsichert es diejenigen Kollegen, die diese Therapieform gewählt hatten. Denen sei gesagt: Es gibt KEINERLEI Studien, die ein Nachteil der LDR-Brachy bei entsprechenden Low-Risk Patienten erkennen lassen! 

Statt sich in kostenaufwändigen Sitzung die eigene Wichtigkeit zu bestätigen, ohne konkreten Aussagen zum Thema, sollte das IQWiG vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken warum es keine, für sie, belastbaren Studien gibt! Ich will mal versuchen dieses Dilemma etwas aufzuklären.

In England sind die 10 Jahres Überlebensrate bei PCA über alle Stadien etwa 60%. 


In Deutschland 2010 sollte das noch besser aussehen, aber US Niveau erreichen wir leider noch nicht:



Betrachten wir mal nur die Low-Risk-Fälle, so wird das Krankheitsspezifische Überleben statistisch schon an die 20 Jahre gehen. Eine Studie mit Rekrutierungsphase, Studienphase und Auswertung, benötigt dann bald 25Jahre um zu belastbaren Ergebnissen zu kommen. Was soll das bringen. Wer kümmert sich um Therapieverfahren von vor 20 Jahren? Auf dieses Dilemma hat sowohl die EMEA als auch das IQWiG bisher keine Antwort geben können.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> In der Kurzfassung des aktuellen Gutachtens des IQWIG Instituts für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen vom 11.Januar 2011 für den G - BA Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss wird ein *Vergleich der
> verschiedenen Therapieoptionen beim Prostatakarzinom* versucht: 
> https://www.iqwig.de/download/N10-01...atakarzino.pdf
> 
> Aufgrund der unzureichenden Studienlage, im Hinblick auf Therapievergleiche beim Prostatakarzinom, kann das Ergebnis leider nicht ganz befriedigend ausfallen.
> 
> Es ist zu vermuten, dass der G-BA Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss, der Richtlinienkompetenz besitzt und damit Verordnungen auf der Basis von Gesetzen inhaltlich ausfüllen kann, die Entscheidung über die Brachytherapie aufgrund des IQWiG Gutachtens weiterhin aussetzt bis verlässlichere Studienergebnisse vorliegen. Damit *wären Krankenkassen auch in naher Zukunt nicht verpflichtet die Kosten für eine amulante Brachytherapie zu übernehmen.*
> 
> Zum Gemeinsamen Bundesauschuss in diesem Zusammenhang:
> ...


 Soweit mir bekannt, übernehmen *alle Kassen* die Kosten dieses Eingriffs.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## LudwigS

Das Thema über die interstitionelle Brachy scheint von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem gleichen Ergebnis wiederzukehren.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...er-Bestrahlung

Manch einer würde liebend gerne seinen oberen (internen) Schliessmuskel wiederhaben wollen.

Mir hat ihn die interstitionelle Brachy erhalten.

Wenn das kein Vorteil sein soll ... 

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jürgen
es gibt für beide Behandlungsoptionen ( Bestrahlung /OP) Argumente , zu behaupten jeder Operierte ist nach OP Impotent und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Inkontinent ist schlichtweg falsch! Genau so falsch wie die Aussage jeder Bestrahlte entwickelt aus den Bestrahlungsschäden einen Zweittumor.
Aber für jüngere Betroffene sind diese Zusammenhänge von Bedeutung: " Entsprechend einer Studie zum PC ( >120.000 Patienten) steigt das relative Zweitkarzinomrisiko nach Strahlentherapie gegenüber einer nur operierten Patientengruppe um durchschnittlich 6% an.Dabei nimmt das Risiko erwartungsgemäß mit der Überlebensdauer zu.
>5 Jahre:15% ; > 10 Jahre: 34% ) Quelle:http://www.onkosupport.de/e974/e1743...ifo0805_59.pdf
Über die Inkontinenzraten und Impotenzraten nach RPE geben gute Kliniken Auskunft, auch auf ihrer Homepage: so z.Bsp: www.Martini-Klinik.de
Solltest du dich für eine RPE entscheiden, wähle einen Top Operateur mit sehr viel Erfahrung, dann hast du sehr gute Chancen auf Heilung ohne Inkontinenz und ohne Impotenz.
Lies die Profile von BERNET,WASSERMANN,SKIPPER,SPERTEL und anderen . 
Ludwig und Dieter haben für Ihre Situation und Angesichts Ihres Alters eine nachvollziehbare Entscheidung getroffen die für jüngere Betroffene aber einige Zusatzrisiken birgt.
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Jürgen
> es gibt für beide Behandlungsoptionen ( Bestrahlung /OP) Argumente , zu behaupten jeder Operierte ist nach OP Impotent und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Inkontinent ist schlichtweg falsch! Genau so falsch wie die Aussage jeder Bestrahlte entwickelt aus den Bestrahlungsschäden einen Zweittumor.
> Aber für jüngere Betroffene sind diese Zusammenhänge von Bedeutung: " Entsprechend einer Studie zum PC ( >120.000 Patienten) steigt das relative Zweitkarzinomrisiko nach Strahlentherapie gegenüber einer nur operierten Patientengruppe um durchschnittlich 6% an.Dabei nimmt das Risiko erwartungsgemäß mit der Überlebensdauer zu.
> >5 Jahre:15% ; > 10 Jahre: 34% ) Quelle:http://www.onkosupport.de/e974/e1743...ifo0805_59.pdf
> Über die Inkontinenzraten und Impotenzraten nach RPE geben gute Kliniken Auskunft, auch auf ihrer Homepage: so z.Bsp: www.Martini-Klinik.de
> Solltest du dich für eine RPE entscheiden, wähle einen Top Operateur mit sehr viel Erfahrung, dann hast du sehr gute Chancen auf Heilung ohne Inkontinenz und ohne Impotenz.
> Lies die Profile von BERNET,WASSERMANN,SKIPPER,SPERTEL und anderen . 
> *Ludwig und Dieter haben für Ihre Situation und Angesichts Ihres Alters eine nachvollziehbare Entscheidung getroffen die für jüngere Betroffene aber einige Zusatzrisiken birgt.*
> Gruß
> Skipper


 Ich habe meine Entscheidung zur LDR Brachy nicht aufgrund meines Alters getroffen,denn ich wäre wahrscheinlich mit ,aber nicht an diesem PK gestorben.Ich habe diese Entscheidung getroffen*,weil ich meinen Blasenschließmuskel nicht verlieren wollte*.Die dazu noch erhaltenen Potenz ist eine angenehme "Beigabe".Jeder soll nach seiner Facon selig werden, aber bitte nicht eigene und Erfahrungen anderer als "Quatsch" und "unseriös" bezeichnen.Ich bleibe dabei : Die LDR -Brachytherapie ist auch nach eigener Erfahrung für einen "low Risk" PK eine kurative Methode, die ohne großes Blutvergießen und erheblichen negativen Einfluss auf die Lebensqualität erfolgen kann.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Dieter,
lies doch noch einmal die posts 29, 30 und 34! Dann verstehst du, worauf skipper und ich sich beziehen: weder auf deine Erfahrungen noch deine Therapie, sondern auf deine Behauptungen zu den Folgen der RPE, die du vermutlich nur aus Unachtsamkeit so fahrlässig formuliert hast. Lasst uns die Kindereien beenden und sachlich werden bzw. bleiben.
Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Dieter,
> lies doch noch einmal die posts 29, 30 und 34! Dann verstehst du, worauf skipper und ich sich beziehen: weder auf deine Erfahrungen noch deine Therapie, sondern auf deine Behauptungen zu den Folgen der RPE, die du vermutlich nur aus Unachtsamkeit so fahrlässig formuliert hast. *Lasst uns die Kindereien beenden und sachlich werden bzw. bleiben.*
> Alles Gute
> Wassermann


Eben !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## gerhard29

> Eben !


Geht eigentlich noch mehr Schwachsinn?

Eigentlich sollten erfahrene Mitbetroffene den "Neulingen" bei der Entscheidung helfen und unterstützen. Aber das ist wieder Schrott bzw. Besserwisserei! Es ist erstaunlich, daß Leute, die keine RPE hinter sich haben, alles besser wissen.

----------


## jürgen53

wünsche ich mir bei eurer Unterstützung, die mir bisher schon viel  gegeben hat. Dieses Forum ist nur dann hilfreich, wenn ehrlich und  konstruktiv Erfahrungen und Wissen ausgetauscht werden. Ein plakativer  Schlagabtausch führt tatsächlich nicht weiter. 
Ich denke, jeder, der  eine so weit reichende und das Leben beeinflussende Entscheidung für  "seine" Therapie getroffen hat, wird diese auch entsprechend  verteidigen. Wer 60.000  für ein Auto bezahlt hat, wird es nach dem  Kauf nur ungern schlecht reden. 

Ich möchte noch einmal meine  Gedanken formulieren, die mich zur RPE tendieren lassen, wobei alle  Beratungsgespräche sowohl das AS als auch die RT und die RPE beeinhaltet  haben. Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Therapie wurden hinreichend  besprochen.

1. Ich bin ein Patient für AS. Dies ist auch in den  Leitlinien zum PK nachzulesen  (http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/down...takarzinom.pdf  ). Dort steht auf S. 60, dass u. a. Patienten unter 65 J. zur  Hochrisikogruppe zählen. Deshalb wurde mir deutlich davon abgeraten,  weil das noch hohe Zellteilungsrate in "jungen" Jahren den richtigen  Zeitpunkt für eine kurative Behandlung leicht verpassen lässt. Dann  hätte ich vielleicht noch ein paar Jahre mit meiner Prostata, müsste  aber in Kauf nehmen, dass der Tumor sich in der Zwischenzeit heimlich  auf den Weg gemacht hat. Was das bedeutet, ist klar. Somit fällt das AS  definitiv für mich aus, denn ich möchte gern noch lange gesund leben.

2.  Die Bestrahlung (RT) lässt sich durch die Haut (perkutan) oder aus der  Nähe (Brachy) erledigen. In beiden Fällen wird das Prostatagewebe incl.  Tumor zerstört. Die Nebenwirkungen sind bei perkutaner Variante nicht  unerheblich. Die Strahlung gibt auf ihrem Weg zur Prostata und darüber  hinaus einiges an die angrenzenden Organe ab. Die Blase macht das noch  einigermaßen mit. Der Darm reagiert u. U. sehr heftig und dauerhaft.  Folgetumore sind bei meiner Lebenserwartung durchaus realistisch. 
Alternativ  käme eine Protonenbehandlung in Betracht, die deutlich weniger Schaden  anrichtet. Dazu hat "Josonn" in diesem Forum schon einiges berichtet. 
Die  Brachytherapie mit Seeds (LDR) führt zum gleichen Ergebnis wie  subkutan, richtet aber weniger Strahlenschäden an. Gleichwohl können  auch hier Blase und insbesondere der Darm dauerhaft geschädigt werden,  wenn auch erst nach Monaten oder Jahren.
Das Gleiche gilt für die Potenz. Bis zu 30% der Patienten bekommen nach Monaten bis Jahren eine erektile Dysfunktion.
Hinzu  kommt die Problematik des wohl regelmäßig vorkommenden Understagings.  Die Brachy soll mit einem GS bis 6 erfolgreich sein. Bei einem  Understaging kommt es dann leicht zu einem Rezidiv. Die dann  erforderliche RPE oder medikamentöse Kastration führt zu 99% zur  Impotenz, wobei dann i. d. R. auch mit Viagra und Co. nichts mehr zu  machen ist. Dann bleiben nur noch Schwellkörperinjektionen oder  Schwellkörperimplantate mit Pumpe. Kein schöner Gedanke.

3. Die  RPE kann in meinem Fall eine Übertherapie sein, dass ist mir bewusst  gemacht worden. Das werde ich wohl nie erfahren, wenn ich mich nicht auf  AS einlasse. Eine Untertherapie möchte ich nicht riskieren. Auf der  anderen Seite ist in meinem Stadium vermutlich noch eine beidseits Nerv  erhaltende OP möglich, falls sich  nicht während des Eingriffs etwas  Schlimmeres ergibt. Sind beide Nerven intakt, sind die Aussichten auf  Potenzerhalt bei 70-90 % und damit ähnlich wie mittelfristig bei der  LDR. In jedem Fall wirken Viagra und Co. noch und sollten mir ein  erfülltes Sexualleben ermöglichen. Etliche Operierte in diesem Forum  berichten nach einigen Monaten über volle Sexualfunktion ohne  Hilfsmittel.
Einen weiteren Vorteil sehe ich in der Gewissheit, den  Tumor restlos entfernt zu haben, wenn das histologische Ergebnis die  Voruntersuchungen bestätigt. Dann kann ich mit höchst möglicher  Sicherheit nach vorne schauen oder im Fall eines Rezidivs eine  Anschlussbehandlung (Bestrahlung) starten. Das ist eine Option mehr, den  Krebs zu besiegen. Ein Bestrahlungsrezidiz lässt sich nicht wieder  bestrahlen. Somit bleibt im Regelfall nur noch die medikamentöse  Kastration. 
Die Kontinenz wurde mir von allen Beratern zu annähernd 100 % zugesichert. 
Der  interne Schließmuskel, der bei der OP entfernt wird, spielt wohl bei  der Kontinenz nicht die entscheidende Rolle. Frauen haben schließlich  auch nur einen Schließmuskel. Sobald der äußere sich nach der  Katheterung und dem nun fehlenden Druck durch die Prostata an seine   höhere Beanspruchung gewöhnt hat (Muskelaufbautraining), soll Kontinenz  eintreten.

Ich habe nun über meine Beratungsgespräche informiert.  Die "Problematik", die mir von allen Ärzten genannt wurde, ist mein  Alter von 53 Jahren. Deshalb wurde mir nicht zur AS geraten und die RPE  als die Therapie mit den besten Überlebensaussichten und realistischen  Potenz- und insbesondere Kontinenzraten empfohlen. Ich kann die  Argumente gut nachvollziehen. 
Aber wie sagte Ruth Cohn: Jeder ist sein eigener Chairman.

In diesem Sinne grüße ich euch.
Jürgen

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jürgen,
genau aus dieser Argumentationskette heraus habe ich mich mit 48 Jahren zur RPE entschieden. Diese Entscheidung ist mir mit Sicherheit nicht leicht gefallen. 
Wünsche dir , egal wie deine Entscheidung aussieht, das notwendige Stückchen Glück!!!!! 
Noch eine Buchempfehlung: Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs von Dr.Stephen Strum/ Donna Pogliano
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## premme

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
nun ist es mal wieder so weit. Die Wellen schlagen hoch, und der Sinn von diesem Forum wird nicht beachtet.
Eigentlich sollten doch Betroffene aus Ihrer eigenen Erfahrung berichten, und somit "Neuen" eine Hilfe sein.
Jeder muß/sollte doch dann das Beste für sich heraussuchen.
Denn, eins ist doch klar, wie es nach der Behandlung aussieht, wird immer in den Sternen stehen.
Beachten sollte man doch auch, das jeder Mensch anders gestrickt ist.
Was nützen die größten Statistiken, Diagramme usw. wenn sie anschließend nicht für den Betroffenen zutreffen.
Deshalb, BITTE bleibt sachlich, und bedenkt auch, das sich nicht jedes Mitglied wie ein Prof. äußern kann.
Es gibt auch Gäste.
Gruß premme

----------


## gunterman

> Betrachten wir mal nur die Low-Risk-Fälle, so wird das Krankheitsspezifische Überleben statistisch schon an die 20 Jahre gehen. Eine Studie mit Rekrutierungsphase, Studienphase und Auswertung, benötigt dann bald 25Jahre um zu belastbaren Ergebnissen zu kommen. Was soll das bringen. Wer kümmert sich um Therapieverfahren von vor 20 Jahren? Auf dieses Dilemma hat sowohl die EMEA als auch das IQWiG bisher keine Antwort geben können.


Dieses Problem hat der G-BA natürlich schon auch gesehen und möchte ein* erstes Ergebnis der vorgesehenen randomisierten Studie zur Brachytherapie bereits nach 5 Jahren* haben (Studienbeginn 2011). Dabei ergibt sich die Schwierigkeit dass das bei 5 Jahresstudien häufig verwendete Kriterium des PSA-Rezidivs (biochemisches Rezidiv) für einen Therapievergleich ungeeignet ist. Ich hatte dies bereits bei Darlegung der Studien zur Brachytherapie im Thread "OP oder Bestrahlung" im Beitrag 25 ausgeführt. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...trahlung/page3
So wird es auch im Design der vom G-BA geplanten randomisierten Studie gesehen:

http://www.g-ba.de/downloads/40-268-...Brachy_TrG.pdf

"Ein verbreitetes Surrogat-Kriterium ist das PSA-Rezidiv (innerhalb von 5 Jahren) bzw. die PSARezidiv-
freie Überlebenszeit. Die klinische Relevanz des PSA-Rezidivs ist jedoch unklar. Zudem
bestehen hinsichtlich des PSA-Rezidivs für die hier geplanten Therapievergleiche ungelöste
methodische Probleme (z.B. Notwendigkeit therapiespezifischer Definitionen von PSARezidiv,
deren Entsprechung unklar ist)."

Das Zielkriterium "prostatakrebsspezifisches Überleben" führt zu dem von LowRoad / Andy beschriebenen Problem einer zu langen Studiendauer. Die *G-BA Studie zur Brachytherapie* soll deshalb mit dem *Kriterium* der *"Einleitung einer Folgetherapie"* arbeiten:

"Deshalb wurde ein anderes, klinisch orientiertes und patientenrelevantes Kriterium angestrebt,
das bereits nach einem Zeitraum von 5 Jahren aussagekräftige Ergebnisse für die Therapievergleiche
erlaubt. Das hier vorgeschlagene primäre Zielkriterium erfüllt diese Anforderungen: Die
Einleitung einer Folgetherapie ist ein für den Patienten relevantes Ereignis und *es ist zu erwarten,
dass die Ereignisrate im kombinierten Endpunkt bereits nach 5 Jahren in einem Bereich
liegen wird (Größenordnung: 15%, vgl. 11.2), der aussagekräftige Therapievergleiche ermöglicht*."

Für an Studien Interessierte ist das Design der geplanten G-BA Studie zur Brachytherapie eine durchaus lesenswerte und interessante Lektüre.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> *Geht eigentlich noch mehr Schwachsinn?*
> 
> Eigentlich sollten erfahrene Mitbetroffene den "Neulingen" bei der Entscheidung helfen und unterstützen. Aber das ist wieder Schrott bzw. Besserwisserei! Es ist erstaunlich, daß Leute, die keine RPE hinter sich haben, alles besser wissen.


 Hört doch endlich auf mit Euren Beschimpfungen, nur weil jemand auf Grund der Erfahrungen seiner Freunde und Bekannten in Bezug auf die möglichen Folgen einer RPE etwas zu deutlich geworden ist.Es sollte niemand beleidigt werden, wie das hier nun von den immer gleichen Personen in meine Richtung geschieht.
Die Entscheidung zu einer Therapie muss der Betroffene eh selbst treffen, wobei ihm hoffentlich ein kompetenter Uro-/ Onkologe die richtigen Ratschläge gibt.Weder ich , noch ihr, seid dazu in der Lage.(Oh ,Gott jetzt habe ich eure Kompetenz in Frage gestellt ! )
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Heribert

> (Oh ,Gott jetzt habe ich eure Kompetenz in Frage gestellt ! )


Nein, mit *diesem* Beitrag hast Du *Deine* Kompetenz infrage gestellt und damit andere Beiträge als schlechten Rat abgetan. - Lies das noch mal in aller Ruhe durch und wundere Dich nicht, wenn man für einen groben Klotz einen groben Keil verwendet!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Nein, mit *diesem* Beitrag *hast Du Deine Kompetenz infrage gestellt* und damit andere Beiträge als schlechten Rat abgetan. - Lies das noch mal in aller Ruhe durch und wundere Dich nicht, wenn man für einen groben Klotz einen groben Keil verwendet!
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Mag man so sehen.Ich habe allerdings nie behauptet auf dem Sektor des PK und dessen Behandlung kompetent zu sein.Ich habe mir lediglich erlaubt,meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der LDR-Brachytherapie und die Erfahrungen, die betroffene Freunde und Bekannte nach der RPE gemacht haben, zu schildern.Dafür musste ich mich beschimpfen und beleidigen lassen.Jetzt fangen Sie auch noch an ,mir etwas zu unterstellen.Danke ! Es reicht jetzt wirklich ! :-((
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dieter,

leider hast Du es, trotz meines Hinweises versäumt,
dieses



> IMPOTENZ und in den meisten Fällen Inkontinenz


und dieses



> Überlege Dir gut, ob Du andernfalls _mit "hängender Rute" und Pampers in der Hose_ herumlaufen willst ! :-((


als maßlos übertrieben dargestellt, zu revidieren. Möglicherweise ist Dein Ego dazu nicht in der Lage. Dann sollte allerdings jedem in diesem Forum in Zukunft klar sein, was von Deinen Beiträgen zu halten ist.

Heribert

----------


## HorstK

Dieter, natürlich weißt Du (oder doch nicht), daß sich der Prostatakrebs bei jedem Mann anders verhält. 

Auch wenn Gleason Score, PSA, andere Bio-Marker und Alter oft vergleichbar erscheinen.

Deshalb solltest Du Begriffe wie: 

-Pampers in der Hose 
-"hängender Rute" 
-Inkontinenz 
-Impotenz, 

nicht so übertrieben und einseitig (auf Deine Therapie bezogen), in den Raum stellen. 



Horst

----------


## gerhard29

> Natürlich weißt Du, daß sich der Prostatakrebs bei jedem Mann anders verhält.


Hallo Horst,

danke für Deinen Beitrag, denn genau das ist der springende Punkt. Hinzu kommt dann noch das Alter. Denn je älter der Betroffene, desto schonender die Therapie.

Dieser Thread hat gut begonnen und Jürgen hat alle Antworten und Hilfen von Mitbetroffenen bekommen. Letztendlich ist es schade, daß durch einen Beitrag, in welchem dem "Hilfesuchenden" ironisch (hängend und Pampers) durch übertriebene und unsachliche Darstellungen Angst gemacht wird, ja alles in Frage gestellt.

An Jürgen: Sicherlich kann Dir keiner garantieren, wie eine RPE ausgeht, solltest Du Dich dafür entscheiden. Und Du wirst Einschränkungen hinnehmen müssen, auch in sexueller Hinsicht. Zu beachten ist auch, daß nach OP bei 90% aller Fälle der Gleason-Score und die Tumorklassifikation schlechter sind als bei der Erstdiagnose (z.B. Oldcopman). Allerdings hast Du hier die größte Aussicht auf Heilung.

Von daher wünsche ich Dir eine gute Entscheidung, das heißt die richtige Therapie. Warteaber nicht zu lange, denn besser wird es dadurch nicht.

----------


## rembert

Hallo Jürgen..
Dein Beitrag vom 20.12. besagt vor allem, dass du dich hervorragend informiert hast . Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr auch das gleiche Wissen angeeignet und mich dann mit 43 Jahren zur RPE durchgerungen.
Anders kann ich das nicht beschreiben, da es gelogen wäre, wenn ich hier behaupten würde mich mit voller Überzeugung unter das Messer gelegt zu haben.
Leider kommt zu dieser Krebserkrankung noch die Bedrohung der Inkontinenz und der Impotenz und man muss als Laie in relativ kurzer Zeit eine Entscheidung zwischen den verschiedenen Therapien treffen. 
Drei Ärzte haben drei Meinungen und dann entscheide mal richtig....
Ich werde hier auch den Teufel tun und meine Behandlung hier als die "optimale " hinstellen. Ich kann nur aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung raten nicht voreilig sich irgendwo behandeln zu lassen. Suche dir eine guten Operateur bzw. eine gute Adresse zur Strahlentherapie etc. .
Nimm lieber ne kleine Reise in kauf und profitiere von der Erfahrung der Ärzte.
Ob man dich nerverhaltend operieren kann entscheidet sich leider erst auf dem OP Tisch, aber deswegen ist es gerade dann wichtig einen Operateur zu haben, der sein Handwerk versteht. Du musst dich eben auf die Ärzte verlassen und die Zuversicht haben, zu den Leuten zu gehören die auf der Sonnenseite der Statistik stehen .. und das sind bei deinen Werten doch sehr viele.
gruss   rembert

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Dieter (D-F-J.Su) !
Ich erlebe und höre in meinem Umfeld genau das Gleiche und kann Deine Angaben bzgl. OP-Ergebnisse, insb. Inkontinenz nach OP, bestätigen. Viele Forumsteilnehmer haben aus Ihren Kuraufenthalten ähnliches Berichtet.Das Problem ist einfach, dass es höchstens 20 % der PK-ffice:smarttags" border="0" alt="" />Patienten schaffen, einen guten Operateur zu finden. 
Bei dem großen Rest stimmen die OP-Ergebnisse, mit den so positiven Angaben, die hier im Forum gemacht werden, in keiner Weise überein. 
(Inzwischen nähern sich die OP-Therapie-Erfolgsprognosen annähernd schon auf 100 %, was Heilung und Inkontinenz betrifft vor einem Jahr lag man noch bei 90 %)
Das gilt für Unsere Therapie genau so. Wenn Du nicht von Könnern bestrahlt wirst, sinkt der Erfolg der Therapie-Ergebnisse, erheblich ab.
Hier im Forum diskutiert man fast ausschließlich auf einer Ebene, die sich auf der oben erwähnten, 20%-Basis (PK-Patienten) bewegt. 
Ihnen wurden Operateure empfohlen (bzw. selber durch Recherchen gefunden) die Ihr Handwerk wirklich perfekt beherrschen. 
Die Anderen 80 % sieht man nicht !
Somit musst Du Dich über den Gegenwind hier nicht wundern.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Bernhard A.,

es wäre schöne wenn auch Du (ebenso alle Anderen, die dies noch nicht tun) den letzten Absatz und insbesondere den letzten Satz aus den "Hinweisen zur Registrierung" beachten würdest:




> *Zum Verfassen von Texten
> *Das Forum bietet Ihnen ein Zeitfenster von einer halben Stunde,  einen Text zu erstellen, danach werden Sie aus Sicherhaitsgründen  automatisch ausgeloggt, da die Forumssoftware nicht erkennen kann, dass  Sie einen Text verfassen, und diesen Vorgang als Inaktivität wertet. Ihr  Text ist dann komplett verloren. Wenn Sie mehr Zeit benötigen, um z. B.  einen umfangreicheren Text zu verfassen, dann schreiben Sie diesen im  Windows-Editor vor (Start => Programme => Zubehör => Editor)  und fügen Sie den fertigen Text per Drag-and-Drop in das Eingabefenster  des Forums ein.  *Bitte verwenden Sie  keine* in einem  Textverarbeitungsprogramm, z. B. MS Word oder OpenOffice.org Writer  vorgefertigten Texte, die Sie per Drag-and-Drop einfügen wollen. Solche  Texte enthalten unsichtbare Formatierungszeichen, mit denen der  Forumseditor nichts anzufangen weiß und die zu unvorhersagbaren Anzeigen  (z. B. "Smileys") führen können:


Der SAtz steht nicht ohne Grund dort.

Ralf

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Bernhard A.und Dieter (D-F-J.Su),

als "RPE-Betroffener" kann ich die Aussagen zu den negativen Nebenwirkungen nach der Op und nach der Bestrahlung voll inhaltlich nach eigenem Erleben bestätigen. Ob die erwartete positive Nebenwirkung (Heilung vom PK) eintritt, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich bin da aber optimistisch.
Vielleicht könnten zwei Spalten in der Faktenübersicht bei "myProstate.eu": *"Kontinent nach..."* und *"Potent? ja/nein"* eine schnellere Aussage ermöglichen, als es das Studium aller Berichte erbringt. Es wäre zwar nur Statistik, aber für Laien schneller zu erfassen und zu verstehen, als die Auseinandersetzungen, wie sie gerade in diesem Thread geführt werden.

Gruß 
"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Hallo Bernhard A. und Wanderfreund.! Zunächst einmal besten Dank für Eure Beiträge.Mein Post war vielleicht bezüglich der Folgen einer RPE etwas zu krass formuliert, gibt aber die Erfahrungen von insgesamt 4 Personen aus meinem Freundes-/ Bekanntenkreis wieder.Ich habe mich inzwischen mit dem Themenstarter per PN in Verbindung gesetzt und ihm gesagt, dass er sich von den divergierenden Ansichten zu der einen oder anderen Therapie  hier im Thread nicht beeinflussen lassen soll.Wenn er einen Urologen findet oder gefunden hat, dem er voll Vertrauen kann , dann soll er seinem Rat folgen.Auch das ist eine positive Erfahrung , die ich machen durfte.
Beste Grüße vom
Dieter (D-F-J.Su)

----------


## D-F-J.Su

lich Hallo "Daniel Schmidt " ! Habe erst jetzt Ihren Beitrag gelesen.Es ist tröstlich ,dass hier im Forum Fachleute aktiv sind, die aus eigener Erfahrung Fakten publizieren.
Mein Urologe/ Onkologe hat mir , obwohl  bei mir nur ein Lappen leicht ( Gleason 3+3 =6) befallen war, auf meine Frage , warum man auch den nicht befallenen Lappen "spickt" , genau die gleiche Antwort gegeben , wie von Ihnen gepostet.Die Angelegenheit ist nun fast 10 Monate her.Alles funktioniert bestens.Ich bin mit dieser Therapie hochzufrieden.
"Jürgen53" schreibt bezüglich eines möglichen Rezidivs u.A.: "Außerdem würde die Behandlungsmethode einer evtl. später....*..weil das gesamte Gewebe vernarbt ist*."
Das würde bedeuten, dass die Blase,der Harnleiter und ein Teil des Enddarms Narben aufweist.Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, dass durch den Eintritt der Seeds in die Prostata dort Narben auftreten, nicht jedoch in den anderen von der Strahlung getroffenen "Nachbarn".Dazu hätte ich gern Ihre fachliche Antwort.
Grüße vom
Dieter (D-F-J.Su)

----------


## jürgen53

Hallo Dieter,
vielleicht habe ich mit dem Begriff "vernarbt" den falschen Ausdruck gewählt. Gemeint ist, dass durch die Bestrahlung das Prostatagewebe zerstört wird. Das führt u. a. zu Verklebungen der Erektionsnerven mit der Prostata, die dann operativ nicht mehr schadlos freigelegt werden können. Eine dann u. U. vorgenommene RPE ist deutlich komplizierter als an einer unbestrahlten Prostata und soll, so die Auskunft, zu 99 % impotent machen, weil die Erektionsnerven dabei zu stark geschädigt werden müssen. Von Vernarbungen an Blase und Darm habe ich nichts erfahren. 
Jürgen

----------


## jürgen53

*Die Entscheidung ist gefallen*
Gestern habe ich mir den OP-Termin geholt. Am 17.02.2011 gehe ich ins Marienhospital in Herne (Prof. Noldus), am nächsten Tag bin ich nach einer offenen retropubischen OP meine Prostata und damit hoffentlich auch meinen Krebs los. Genaues weiß ich erst danach. Ich kann wahrlich nicht behaupten, dass mir die Entscheidung leicht gefallen ist. Weniger invasive Methoden lockten. Die bei mir sinnvoll erscheinenden Therapien habe ich schon vor einigen Tagen im Beitrag 45 dargelegt. Es hat sich daran nichts mehr geändert. Die dort genannten Gründe für die OP haben mich überzeugt. Die zu Beginn dieses Threads von mir favorisierte HIFU-Behandlung ist nach all der Beratung weit nach hinten gerutscht. Nun bleibt nur noch, dass Beste zu hoffen. Hinterher sind wir alle klüger. 
Herzlichen Dank euch allen, die mich mit Rat und Erfahrung im Umgang mit dieser Krankheit unterstützt haben. 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich sofort nach der OP (noch aus der Klinik) hier weiter berichten.

Jürgen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
in dem verbalen Hickhack sind zwei interessante Punkte dieses Threads untergegangen, und zwar die Beiträge von Guntermann und die Stellungnahme von LowRoad dazu.
Zuerst möchte ich die Beiträge von Guntermann ansprechen mit den angeführten Studien zur Brachytherapie. Die Antwort von LowRoad zu diesen Studien und insbesondere die Schlussfolgerungen sind schon bemerkenswert. Die Antwort von Dir, Guntermann, dass dies der G-BA auch erkannt hat, war für mich schon überraschend, denn ich habe mich gefragt, warum Du dann Deine beiden vorherigen Beiträge überhaupt geschrieben hast? Wolltest Du eine bewusste Diffamierung der Brachytherapie wider besseres Wissen erreichen?
Sehr interessant fand ich auch die von LowRoad präsentierte Statistik, die ich nachstehend noch einmal eingestellt habe.



Verwundert hat mich, dass es dazu aus dem Forum keine Kommentare/Anmerkungen gab, denn es ist doch erstaunlich und in gewisser Weise bedrückend, um wie viel die Überlebenschancen in USA besser sind als in Europa. Dies kann wohl kaum an dem überlegenen Gesundheitssystem liegen, denn Obama kämpft ja immer noch darum, rund 1/3 der Bevölkerung in eine medizinische Grundversorgung zu bringen.
Liegt der Schlüssel vielleicht in der unterschiedlichen Therapiewahl im Vergleich zu Europa? In USA haben die Strahlentherapien die Ektomie überflügelt, wobei ich vergessen habe, ob dies die Strahlentherapien insgesamt oder die Brachytherapie schon alleine war- dies wird Ludwig sicherlich ergänzen können.
Weiter verwundert mich die immer wieder geäußerte Meinung, dass gerade junge Betroffene von der Ektomie besonders profitieren sollen. Gibt es hier mir nicht bekannte Studien, die dies belegen, oder ist es nur die Wiedergabe des guten Marketings der Operateure?
Die Ektomie ist kein leichter Eingriff und immerhin die Entfernung eines im männlichen Körper vielschichtig eingebetteten Organs, so dass ich meine Zweifel habe, dass dies der allgemeinen Lebenserwartung förderlich sein soll. Mein Bestreben war es immer so wenig als möglich an mir Herumschnipseln zu lassen. Deshalb habe ich vor 3 ½ Jahren die Protonenbehandlung in Loma Linda durchgeführt- auch natürlich wegen den voraussichtlich geringeren Nebenwirkungen-, und gehörte mit 66 Jahren zur älteren Gruppe der Patienten. Die Masse war um die 50zig und viele 40+. Ähnliche Strukturen sieht man auch, wenn man sich in den US-Foren für Brachytherapie umsieht.
Obige Statistik wird sicherlich nicht nur durch die Therapienstruktur bestimmt, aber einen Einfluss, wahrscheinlich einen wesentlichen Einfluss, wird man der Therapiewahl nicht absprechen können.
Die richtige Therapiewahl ist nicht einfach und nicht so einfach gestrickt, wie der Ektomie-Fanclub dies gerne darstellt.
Gruß und gute Nacht
Knut.
P.S. Ich weiß, dass ich mit meinem Beitrag etwas spät bin, aber ich hatte große Probleme mit der Einstellung der Grafik. Dies funktionierte erst mit der zweiten Variante über die eckigen Klammern.

----------


## skipper

Lieber Knut ,
deine Beiträge sind immer sehr informativ und deinen tollen Bericht über die Protonentherapie in Loma Linda habe ich vor meiner Entscheidung mit großen Interesse gelesen.
Für mich machst du es dir in diesem Beitrag zu einfach. Lt. statistischen Bundesamt ist die Sterblichkeit an PC in den USA etwa auf deutschen Niveau , in den USA ist allerdings die Inzidenz ( Rate der Neuerkrankungen ) viermal so hoch wie die Sterblichkeit. 
Dies könnte auf die Einführung eines PSA-Screenings ( ab 1986 ) in den USA zurückzuführen sein , da hierbei viele PC im Stadium 1 entdeckt werden , die sowohl durch Bestrahlung, als auch RPE gut therapierbar sind.
Ich zähle mich nicht zum Ektonomie-Fanclub und hätte mir diese Lebenserfahrung gerne erspart . Die Menschen sind unterschiedlich und jeder sollte die zu ihm passende Therapie wählen! Es ist auffallend das oft Ingenieure Bestrahlungsaffin sind . Ich wollte das Karzinom gerne entfernt haben und Strahlenbelastungen vermeiden.
Es freut mich sehr , das du mit deiner Therapie so guten Erfolg hast und hoffe das meine bisher guten Ergebnisse auch Bestand haben. Wir wissen es nicht!
Viele Grüße
Skipper

PS: Eine Bestrahlungsanlage erfordert eine sehr hohe Kapitalinvestition , deren Rendite sich nur aus entsprechend hoher Auslastung erzielen lässt. Auch Strahlentherapeuten sind dem Diktat der Wirtschaftlichkeit unterworfen , nicht nur Operateure!!!!

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Knut,
 Gunterman und ich sind zum Raufen rausgegangen um den Thread hier nicht unnötig zu stören.






> ...Lt. statistischen Bundesamt ist die Sterblichkeit an PC in den USA etwa auf deutschen Niveau...


 kannst Du uns dazu ein Link zeigen, das wäre interessant. Meines Wissens gibt es da schon Unterschiede.



 Auch folgendes Chart ist interessant:



 Die Häufigkeit von PCA ist in der EU und US in etwa gleich, die Sterblichkeit unterscheidet sich schon!  Schauen wir uns nochmal Europe im Detail an:



 so fällt auf, dass es ein starkes Nord-Süd-Gefälle gibt. Es fällt aber auch auf, dass die relative Sterblichkeitsrate in den einzelnen Ländern in etwa gleich ist. Erstaunlich! Sollten die in den nörlichen EU Ländern besonders die Low-Risk Fälle weiter verbreitet sein, die statistisch nicht zum krankheitsspezifischem Versterben führen? Sind die High-Risk Fälle in allen Ländern in etwa gleich häufig?

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Verwundert hat mich, dass es dazu aus dem Forum keine Kommentare/Anmerkungen gab, denn es ist doch erstaunlich und in gewisser Weise bedrückend, um wie viel die Überlebenschancen in USA besser sind als in Europa. Dies kann wohl kaum an dem überlegenen Gesundheitssystem liegen, denn Obama kämpft ja immer noch darum, rund 1/3 der Bevölkerung in eine medizinische Grundversorgung zu bringen.
> Liegt der Schlüssel vielleicht in der unterschiedlichen Therapiewahl im Vergleich zu Europa? In USA haben die Strahlentherapien die Ektomie überflügelt, wobei ich vergessen habe, ob dies die Strahlentherapien insgesamt oder die Brachytherapie schon alleine war- dies wird Ludwig sicherlich ergänzen können.
> Weiter verwundert mich die immer wieder geäußerte Meinung, dass gerade junge Betroffene von der Ektomie besonders profitieren sollen. Gibt es hier mir nicht bekannte Studien, die dies belegen, oder ist es nur die Wiedergabe des guten Marketings der Operateure?


1. Eventuell liegt der Schlüssel auch in der Verteilung der Tumorstadien in den USA und Europa.
Es ist durchaus möglich, dass in den USA mehr Prostatakarzinome früh entdeckt und behandelt werden.
Ich denke dabei auch an das Problem der Überdiagnostik und Übertherapie von Prostatakarzinomen, was in den USA (auch aufgrund der sehr lukrativen Vergütung von Prostatakarzinomtherapie, z.B. IMRT für $50.000) sicherlich von Bedeutung ist. Viele Patienten werden in Europa gar nicht diagnostiziert oder behandelt (viele Hausärzte in Europa gehen einem PSA 6ng/ml beim 80jährigen nicht nach, in den USA tun das Einige und dieser Patient kriegt eine Biopsie mit einem GS6 und landet dann auf einem Bestrahlungstisch). Diese prognostisch sehr günstige Patienten, die dann (über)behandelt werden und sicherlich nicht am Prostatakarzinom, sondern an andere Ursachen sterben, verbessern die amerikanische Statistik hinsichtlich Überleben.

2. Das Problem der Strahlentherapie ist, dass wir keine Langzeitdaten über die Effektivität moderner Techniken haben.
Mit Langzeitdaten meine ich Daten zum Überleben nach 20 Jahren und das kommt daher, dass die moderne Techniken nicht so lange in Anwendung sind. Die Hinzunahme der antihormonellen Therapie zur Bestrahlung und die Dosiseskalation über 66-70 Gy, Richtung 74-78 Gy sind Entwicklungen des letzten Jahrzenhts.
Daher wissen wir einfach nicht, ob die moderne Strahlentherapie 20 Jahres-Progressionsfreiheit liefern kann die der Chirurgie ebenwürdig ist. Die älteren Patientenserien mit 66-70 Gy ohne Hormontherapie liefen im low- und intermediate-Risk-Kollektiv schlechter als die OP-Serien, das ist bekannt.

Ein 55jähriger wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit älter als 80 werden (und im Jahre 2035 werden wir über mehr Möglichkeiten verfügen andere Erkrankungen zu behandeln als heute, z.B. Herzinsuffizienz, Diabetes, Lungenerkrankungen). Daher ist es wichtig beim 55jährigen eine Therapie fürs Prostatakarzinom zu wählen, die eben 20 Jahre Rezidivfreiheit erbringen kann. Ob die moderne Strahlentherapie genauso gut wie die OP schaffen kann, wissen wir einfach nicht. Ich hoffe es und glaube es auch, harte Daten werden wir aber erst in 10-15 Jahren haben.

Viele Grüsse, schön dass Sie wieder im Forum aktiv sind.

----------


## LudwigS

> In USA haben die Strahlentherapien die Ektomie überflügelt, wobei ich vergessen habe, ob dies die Strahlentherapien insgesamt oder die Brachytherapie schon alleine war- dies wird Ludwig sicherlich ergänzen können.


Hallo Knut, das waren die Seeds allein, allerdings vor 5 Jahren.
Ob die OP seit damals mengenmässig Terrain gewonnen hat weiss ich nicht.

Andere sehen das so:

http://www.wpz-koeln.de/en/press-rel...operieren.html

http://www.uroviva.ch/index.php?id=93

Zitat daraus: * In den USA selber werden heute bereits mehr Patienten mittels Brachytherapie behandelt als operiert.*

Der Beitrag ist von 2007.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass in den USA wegen der härteren Gangart auf dem Arbeitsmarkt die Aussicht auf geringen Arbeitsausfall und kaum nachfolgende REHA-Massnahmen mit wiederholten Arbeitsausfällen eine Rolle spielt.

Fakt ist, dass nur 75% der 60-Jährigen 70 Jahre alt werden und da fällt statistisch die Wahl der Prostatakrebstherapie kaum ins Gewicht.

Grundvoraussetzung für diese Therapie sind allerdings eine exakte Diagnostik und gute Patientenselektion.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Knut, das waren die Seeds allein, allerdings vor 5 Jahren.
> Ob die OP seit damals mengenmässig Terrain gewonnen hat weiss ich nicht.


Hier gibts schöne bunte Kreise, mit relativ aktuellen Daten.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hier gibts schöne bunte Kreise, mit relativ aktuellen Daten.


 Hoch interessante Information auch bezüglich der Brachytherapie und eine Erklärung, warum diese in den USA relativ weit vor der RPE liegt ! Vielen Dank !
Grüße vom
Dieter
D-F-J.Su

----------


## skipper

Bitte berücksichtigen das diese Information auf der Werbeseite/Homepage eines Arztes mit Schwerpunkt Brachytherapie steht. 
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo skipper und Interessierte,

im Grunde geht es nicht um die LDR-Brachy an sich, sondern um maligne Strahlenspähtschäden, die bei jeder Art von Bestrahlung 15 bis 20 Jahre nach Belastungen mit ionisierenden Strahlen auftreten können.
Den zweifelsfreien Gewinn eines 45-Jährigen an Lebensqualität durch eine LDR-Brachy, *kann* sich deshalb mit 65 Jahren durch ein Strahlenkarzinom z.B. der Blase oder des Rektums relativiert haben.

Nur deshalb rät man, bis hieb- und stichfeste Zahlen vorliegen, jungen Männern mit guten Optionen bei der RPE, von der Strahlentherapie ab.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo skipper und Interessierte,
> 
> im Grunde geht es nicht um die LDR-Brachy an sich,* sondern um maligne Strahlenspätschäden, die bei jeder Art von Bestrahlung 15 bis 20 Jahre nach Belastungen mit ionisierenden Strahlen auftreten können*.
> Den zweifelsfreien Gewinn eines 45-Jährigen an Lebensqualität durch eine LDR-Brachy, *kann* sich deshalb mit 65 Jahren durch ein Strahlenkarzinom z.B. der Blase oder des Rektums relativiert haben.
> 
> Nur deshalb rät man, bis hieb- und stichfeste Zahlen vorliegen, jungen Männern mit guten Optionen bei der RPE, von der Strahlentherapie ab.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


 Hallo Heribert ! Ich habe mich vor der LDR-Brachy ziemlich umfassend über die akuten und bleibenden Nebenwirkungen informiert.Die von Dir hier beschriebenen möglichen Spätschäden habe ich nirgendwo gefunden. Woher hast Du diese interessante Information ?
Grüße vom
Dieter
D-F-J.Su

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Den zweifelsfreien Gewinn eines 45-Jährigen an Lebensqualität durch eine LDR-Brachy, kann sich deshalb mit 65 Jahren durch ein Strahlenkarzinom z.B. der Blase oder des Rektums relativiert haben.


Haben Sie überhaupt eine Ahnung wie gross die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein solches Karzinom ist, oder wollen sie einfach nur die Leute mit wenig fundiertem Wissen verängstigen?

----------


## JoScho

Hallo miteinander
ich selbst habe keine Erfahrung mit Brachy.( Empfehlung meines Urologen bei meiner Diagnose 2007:---- alles außer Brachy)
Heute habe ich ein Artikel in Uro.de gefunden.
Leider kann ich den link nicht im volltext lesen: (nur für bestimmte Berufsgruppen) (Daniel und Konsorten!!!!!!)             *Nutzen der Brachytherapie weiterhin unklar*
zu finden auf uro.de

           Sehr geehrte Abonnentin, sehr geehrter Abonnent!
S
   *IQWiG: Nutzen der Brachytherapie weiterhin unklar*
Ob eine interstitielle Brachytherapie für Männer mit lokal begrenztem Prostatakrebs im Vergleich zu anderen Therapieverfahren Vorteile hat, bleibt eine ungeklärte Frage. Auch neuere Studien liefern keine entsprechenden Belege. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommt ein am 11. Januar 2011 veröffentlichter Bericht des Instituts für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen (IQWiG). .........usw.

Gruß Joscho

----------


## HorstK

Nutzen der Brachytherapie bei Prostatakrebs im Frühstadium ist weiterhin unklar:

https://www.iqwig.de/sidd899e2c969bf...ndex.1193.html

http://idw-online.de/de/news403800



Horst

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
gefreut hat mich die sachliche und informative Resonanz auf meinen Beitrag. Ich möchte zu einigen Aussagen kurz Stellung nehmen

1. Skipper



> Ich zähle mich nicht zum Ektonomie-Fanclub und hätte mir diese Lebenserfahrung gerne erspart . Die Menschen sind unterschiedlich und jeder sollte die zu ihm passende Therapie wählen! Es ist auffallend das oft Ingenieure Bestrahlungsaffin sind . Ich wollte das Karzinom gerne entfernt haben und Strahlenbelastungen vermeiden.
> Es freut mich sehr , das du mit deiner Therapie so guten Erfolg hast und hoffe das meine bisher guten Ergebnisse auch Bestand haben. Wir wissen es nicht!


Hier bin ich missverstanden worden, denn ich möchte niemand seine Therapie vorschreiben, denn dies ist eine rein persönliche Angelegenheit bestimmt durch die eigenen Prioritäten und der mentalen Ausrichtung. Im Übrigen halte ich die Ektomie für eine gute Therapie mit guten kurativen Erfolgsaussichten. Ich selber habe mich für die Protonentherapie wegen den voraussichtlich geringeren Nebenwirkungen entschieden, und weil ich diesen radikalen Schritt der Ektomie gescheut habe. Ob ich mit meiner Therapiewahl den guten langfristigen Erfolg haben werde, muss sich erst noch zeigen. In einem anderen Thread berichte ich ja über den Therapieverlauf, und zurzeit sieht es so aus, dass ich das erste statistisch bedeutende Ergebnis eines PSA-Nadirs < 0,5 nicht erreichen werde.
Als ich zum Forum stieß, wurde dies von der DHB beherrscht und als fast Verführter habe ich diese Einseitigkeit angeprangert. Als ich nun nach 15 Monaten Forumsabstinenz mich im Forum umgesehen habe, stellte ich fest, dass die Ektomisten bei den Neubetroffenen eindeutig mit ihren Empfehlungen das Terrain beherrschten, und eine gewisse Gruppe nur die Ektomie als aussichtsreiche Therapie gelten läßt. Für diese gilt meine provokative Namensgebung Ektomie-Fanclub, denn Fanclubs mangelt es an Objektivität und im Forum sollte dem interessierten Neubetroffenen diese objektive Information über die diversen Strahlentherapien und alternativen Therapien im Vergleich zur Ektomie ohne Meinungsbeeinflussung geboten werden.




> Eine Bestrahlungsanlage erfordert eine sehr hohe Kapitalinvestition


Wir sind eine reiche Nation. Die Kosten von einem Jahr Afghanistan-Einsatz reichen aus, um die Republik mit den modernsten HIT-Anlagen, wie einzigartig in Heidelberg in Betrieb genommen, flächendeckend auszustatten zum Wohl vieler Krebspatienten.

2. Daniel Schmidt




> 2. Das Problem der Strahlentherapie ist, dass wir keine Langzeitdaten über die Effektivität moderner Techniken haben.
> Mit Langzeitdaten meine ich Daten zum Überleben nach 20 Jahren und das kommt daher, dass die moderne Techniken nicht so lange in Anwendung sind. Die Hinzunahme der antihormonellen Therapie zur Bestrahlung und die Dosiseskalation über 66-70 Gy, Richtung 74-78 Gy sind Entwicklungen des letzten Jahrzenhts.
> Daher wissen wir einfach nicht, ob die moderne Strahlentherapie 20 Jahres-Progressionsfreiheit liefern kann die der Chirurgie ebenwürdig ist. Die älteren Patientenserien mit 66-70 Gy ohne Hormontherapie liefen im low- und intermediate-Risk-Kollektiv schlechter als die OP-Serien, das ist bekannt.


Die Langzeitdaten beziehen sich bei der Ektomie wohl auf die früher angewandte Methode, nicht nervenschonend zu operieren. Ob die heute überwiegend praktizierte nervenschonende Operation mit den gleichen guten Langzeitdaten aufwarten wird, darf bezweifelt werden. Aus dieser Überlegung heraus gibt es im Forum mir zwei bekannte Mitglieder, die sich bewusst nicht nervenschonend operieren ließen.




> Die Hinzunahme der antihormonellen Therapie zur Bestrahlung und die Dosiseskalation über 66-70 Gy, Richtung 74-78 Gy sind Entwicklungen des letzten Jahrzenhts.


Es freut mich, dass wir uns in der sachlichen Ebene annähern.




> Viele Grüsse, schön dass Sie wieder im Forum aktiv sind.


Ein überraschender aber gelungener Willkommensgruß.

3. RuStra




> Hier gibts schöne bunte Kreise, mit relativ aktuellen Daten.


Es sind wirklich schöne bunte Darstellungen und wenn die Auswertdaten nicht auch noch gefärbt wurden, dann kommt über alle PCa-Stadien betrachtet eine Empfehlung zur Ektomie einer Aufforderung zum Suizid gleich. Wieweit diese Auswertungsstudie seriös ist, kann wahrscheinlich Herr Schmidt aufgrund der angeführten Ärzte und Wissenschaftler eher beurteilen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo miteinander
> ich selbst habe keine Erfahrung mit Brachy.( Empfehlung meines Urologen bei meiner Diagnose 2007:---- alles außer Brachy)
> Heute habe ich ein Artikel in Uro.de gefunden.
> Leider kann ich den link nicht im volltext lesen: (nur für bestimmte Berufsgruppen) (Daniel und Konsorten!!!!!!) Nutzen der Brachytherapie weiterhin unklar
> zu finden auf uro.de
> 
> Sehr geehrte Abonnentin, sehr geehrter Abonnent!
> 
> IQWiG: Nutzen der Brachytherapie weiterhin unklar
> ...




Du bist ein bischen spät dran.....

Vor paar Tagen war dieser Artikel der eigentliche Auftakt dieser Diskussion.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3698#post53698


... und auch schon mal vor Jahren hier im Forum.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...er-Bestrahlung

Mich würde mal eine Studie interessieren, die die Vorteile der RPE gegenüber allen anderen Herangehensweisen zum Thema hat und entsprechende Nachweise erbracht hat.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Es sind wirklich schöne bunte Darstellungen und wenn die Auswertdaten nicht auch noch gefärbt wurden, dann kommt über alle PCa-Stadien betrachtet eine Empfehlung zur Ektomie einer Aufforderung zum Suizid gleich. Wieweit diese Auswertungsstudie seriös ist, kann wahrscheinlich Herr Schmidt aufgrund der angeführten Ärzte und Wissenschaftler eher beurteilen.


Die Studie ist interessant, allerdings auch etwas gebiased, wenn man die Quelle dieser anschaut.
Aktuelle randomisierte Studien gibt es keine (es gibt lediglich eine japanische randomisierte Studie aus den 90er mit alten Bestrahlungstechniken, wo die OP besser abgeschnitten hatte) , retrospektive Vergleiche sind schwer aufgrund der Fülle der Tumorstadien.
Ich denke, dass die Entscheidung zur OP oder Bestrahlung gut überlegt sein sollte und jeder Patient ein Gespräch jeweils beim Urologen und Strahlentherapeuten haben sollte, bevor er sich entscheidet.
Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass viele Patienten sich zur Bestrahlung statt OP nach einem Gespräch in meiner Sprechstunde umentschieden haben und dies obwohl ich sachlich aufkläre und die RPE als sehr gute Therapie ansehe. Einige in diesem Forum erinnern sich auch daran, dass ich mehreren Betroffenen zur OP geraten habe.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Haben Sie überhaupt eine Ahnung wie gross die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein solches Karzinom ist, oder wollen sie einfach nur die Leute mit wenig fundiertem Wissen verängstigen?


 Es ist tröstlich, dass es hier im Forum auch wirkliche FACHLEUTE gibt, die auf Grund Ihrer Erfahrung den hier zum Teil geposteten Unsinn mit sachlich- / fachlichen Argumenten ad absurdum führen
können.Dafür bin ich dankbar.
Grüße vom
Dieter
D-F-J.Su

----------


## Heribert

> Es ist tröstlich, dass es hier im Forum auch wirkliche FACHLEUTE gibt, die auf Grund Ihrer Erfahrung den hier zum Teil geposteten Unsinn mit sachlich- / fachlichen Argumenten ad absurdum führen
> können.Dafür bin ich dankbar.





> Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass viele Patienten sich zur Bestrahlung statt OP nach einem Gespräch in meiner Sprechstunde umentschieden haben und dies obwohl ich sachlich aufkläre und die RPE als sehr gute Therapie ansehe. Einige in diesem Forum erinnern sich auch daran, dass ich mehreren Betroffenen zur OP geraten habe.


Bei genauerem Hinsehen, wird Dir auffallen, dass Du Dir einen von den Schuhen auch anziehen darfst. Ich selbst habe die schallende Ohrfeige entgegen genommen und akzeptiert!

Heribert

----------


## Felix*

> Für diese gilt meine provokative Namensgebung Ektomie-Fanclub, denn Fanclubs mangelt es an Objektivität


Nana Herr Krüger im Glashaus, wo Sie selbst doch auch Fanclubfan sind, siehe hier.
 :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Felix,

der von Dir angeführte Beitrag liegt 1 ½ Jahre zurück. Er muss Dich ja schwer beeindruckt haben, dass Du diesen noch parat hast, womit er seinen Marketingzweck voll erfüllt hat. Die Strahlentherapien beim Prostatakrebs haben/hatten? in Deutschland ein Mauerblümchendasein, und die Protonentherapie befindet sich in der Diaspora. Wenn es nach zwei Jahren Rinecker noch nicht einmal einen ansatzweisen Erfahrungsbericht über die dortige PCa-Behandlung und nur Trotzmeldungen wie Ich habe es einfach gemacht und  in diesem Forum gibt, dann stimmt in diesem Forum etwas nicht. Und dies habe ich angeprangert, denn für mich ist die Arroganz, oder ist es Dummheit, mit der man neue erfolgsversprechende Therapien vor der Haustür einfach ignoriert, unverständlich.
Heute habe ich etwas Neues gelernt, und zwar hat Herr Schmidt als Salvage-Therapie nach IMRT in einem Parallethread- nach entsprechend noch durchzuführender Diagnostik- Seeds-Brachytherapie empfohlen. Damit hätte das so gern für die Ektomie vorgetragene Argument mit dem weiteren Pfeil im Köcher (Strahlentherapie) seine Bedeutung verloren. Mich würde nun interessieren, warum ist dies mit Seeds machbar und mit normaler externer Photonenbestrahlung nicht? Eine kurze Erläuterung zu dieser Sachlage, Herr Schmidt, ist sicherlich für viele von großem Interesse.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Es ist eigentlich unglaublich, dass hier in einem Forum , wo es wahren Wortes um todernste Dinge geht, solche Bezeichnungen  wie "Fanclub" für Forumsmitglieder verwendet werden, nur weil diese sich für bestimmte Therapien aussprechen  ! :-(((
Grüße vom
Dieter
D-F-J.Su

----------


## skipper

Hallo Knut und alle anderen Strahlungsjünger ( bitte verzeihen !) ,
mit euren Beiträgen findet die geforderte Pluralität der Meinungen ja seinen Niederschlag. Es ist gut , das Neubetroffene alle für und wider der einzelnen Therapien vorgestellt werden und sich der Betroffene eigene Gedanken machen kann/ muss. Jede Therapie hat ihre Chancen und Risiken und den Goldstandard gibt es nicht!! Viele Variablen sind bei der Entscheidungsfindung zu berücksichtigen und machen die Situation für den angstvollen Neubetroffenen nicht gerade einfach.
Ich war 2008/2009 sehr froh viele Informationen und Links zu wichtigen Informationen hier im Forum zu finden und genau darin sehe ich eine Hauptaufgabe des Forums : Die Hilfestellung zum mündigen, selbstbestimmten Patienten .
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Knut und *alle anderen Strahlungsjünger ( bitte verzeihen !)* ,
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Skipper


 Ein klares NEIN ! Das ist wieder so eine despektierliche Bezeichnung für Forumsmitglieder, die sich nach manch quälenden Stunden und Tagen für eine andere Therapie als die RPE entschieden und sich damit einige Probleme erspart haben !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Mich würde nun interessieren, warum ist dies mit Seeds machbar und mit normaler externer Photonenbestrahlung nicht? Eine kurze Erläuterung zu dieser Sachlage, Herr Schmidt, ist sicherlich für viele von großem Interesse.


Die Dosisgestaltung innerhalb der Prostata ist einfacher mit Seeds als mit externer Strahlentherapie.
Mit anderen Worten: Ist der Tumorherd nur in einem Lappen zu finden, könnte man mit Seeds gezielt diesen Bereich behandeln und den Rest der Prostata in Ruhe lassen.

Diese Art von "selektiver" Bestrahlung ist jedoch nur für die Rezidivsituation möglich. Bei einer "normalen" Seeds-Therapie behandelt man die gesamte Prostata.

----------


## RuStra

> Die Dosisgestaltung innerhalb der Prostata ist einfacher mit Seeds als mit externer Strahlentherapie.
> Mit anderen Worten: Ist der Tumorherd nur in einem Lappen zu finden, könnte man mit Seeds gezielt diesen Bereich behandeln und den Rest der Prostata in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> Diese Art von "selektiver" Bestrahlung ist jedoch nur für die Rezidivsituation möglich. Bei einer "normalen" Seeds-Therapie behandelt man die gesamte Prostata.


Bei mir ist just gestern genau so verfahren worden: Schwerpunktmässig links, entsprechend stanzbioptisch vorher eruierter Krebsverteilung und Ultraschall beim Positionieren. Die Theorie ist also Praxis.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Herr D.Schmidt !

Ein Zitat von Knut:



> Heute habe ich etwas Neues gelernt, *und zwar hat Herr Schmidt als Salvage-Therapie nach IMRT in einem Parallethread- nach entsprechend noch durchzuführender Diagnostik- Seeds-Brachytherapie empfohlen.*
> Damit hätte das so gern für die Ektomie vorgetragene Argument mit dem weiteren Pfeil im Köcher (Strahlentherapie) seine Bedeutung verloren.
> Mich würde nun interessieren, warum ist dies mit Seeds machbar und mit normaler externer Photonenbestrahlung nicht? 
> Eine kurze Erläuterung zu dieser Sachlage, Herr Schmidt, ist sicherlich für viele von großem Interesse


Die Frage von Knut möchte ich noch ausweiten:

Wenn Seeds als Salvage-Behandlung nach Äußerer Bestrahlung möglich sein kann, wie ist es dann umgkehrt ? Äußere Bestrahlung nach Seeds ? 
Beide Behandlungen gleichzeitig, bei Höheren-Risikoprofil, sind ja eine häufige Therapie !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr D.Schmidt !
> 
> Ein Zitat von Knut:
> 
> Die Frage von Knut möchte ich noch ausweiten:
> 
> Wenn Seeds als Salvage-Behandlung nach Äußerer Bestrahlung möglich sein kann, wie ist es dann umgkehrt ? Äußere Bestrahlung nach Seeds ? 
> Beide Behandlungen gleichzeitig, bei Höheren-Risikoprofil, sind ja eine häufige Therapie !
> 
> ...


In Ausnahmefälle ja, in der Regel aber nein.
Andersrum ist einfacher.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Jürgen!
Ich heisse Siegfried und bin aus Kärnten/Österreich. Bin 51 Jahre und bekam im Juli 2010 die Diagnose Prostatakrebs. Habe mich ebenfalls über alle möglichen Therapiemöglichkeiten informiert, also über HIFU, Seeds, Kyrotherapie, Bestrahlung etc. Habe mich dann aber doch zur OP entschlossen, weil sie die größtmögliche Chance auf Heilung bietet und bin heute sehr froh über meine Entscheidung (wurde Anfang September im Klinikum Klagenfurt operiert). Von Seeds habe ich gleich Abstand genommen, da eine eventuelle spätere OP sehr schwierig sein würde und nach Auskunft meines Urologen auch die Gefahr besteht, dass die Seeds in die Lunge abwandern können?? Ob das auch wirklich stimmt, weiss ich nicht. Als einzige Spätfolge der OP habe ich heute eine Vernarbung an der Verbindung der Harnröhre zur Blase, die am 14. Feber behoben wird (Dauer der OP ca. 10 min).

----------


## D-F-J.Su

[QUOTE=Siegfried51;53974]Hallo Jürgen!
Ich heisse Siegfried und bin aus Kärnten/Österreich. Bin 51 Jahre und bekam im Juli 2010 die Diagnose Prostatakrebs. Habe mich ebenfalls über alle möglichen Therapiemöglichkeiten informiert, also über HIFU, *Seeds*, Kyrotherapie, Bestrahlung etc.  * .....nach Auskunft meines Urologen auch die Gefahr besteht, dass die Seeds in die Lunge abwandern können??* Ob das auch wirklich stimmt, weiss ich nicht. 
Pardon, hat das wirklich ein Urologe gesagt ? Dass Seeds z.B. in die Blase wandern können , ist bekannt.Aber in die Lunge ??? 
_Hier ist Daniel Schmidt gefragt !_
Grüße vom
Dieter
D-F-J.Su

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Dieter,
ich möchte. mal für Daniel Schmidt antworten.
Früher wurden die Seeds einzeln gespickt. Heute werden sie im Kettenverband implantiert, sodaß ein Abwandern auch nicht bis in die Lunge mehr erfolgen kann.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Felix*

> Die Dosisgestaltung innerhalb der Prostata ist einfacher mit Seeds als mit externer Strahlentherapie.
> Mit anderen Worten: Ist der Tumorherd nur in einem Lappen zu finden, könnte man mit Seeds gezielt diesen Bereich behandeln und den Rest der Prostata in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> Diese Art von "selektiver" Bestrahlung ist jedoch nur für die Rezidivsituation möglich. Bei einer "normalen" Seeds-Therapie behandelt man die gesamte Prostata.


Hallo Herr Schmidt, unter Rezidivsituation verstehen Sie doch  wahrscheinlich in diesem Fall PSA-Rezidiv nach Radiatio. Jetzt stimmt  mich aber nachdenklich, dass diese selektive Seeds-Implatation auch bei  nicht vorbestrahlten Patienten angewendet wird, siehe Rustra auf Basis  MRT-Befund. Wie kann man sich nach MRT und Biopsie so sicher sein, einen Teil der Prostata  weniger zu bestrahlen, eventuell zu wenig?

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt, unter Rezidivsituation verstehen Sie doch  wahrscheinlich in diesem Fall PSA-Rezidiv nach Radiatio. Jetzt stimmt  mich aber nachdenklich, dass diese selektive Seeds-Implatation auch bei  nicht vorbestrahlten Patienten angewendet wird, siehe Rustra auf Basis  MRT-Befund. Wie kann man sich nach MRT und Biopsie so sicher sein, einen Teil der Prostata  weniger zu bestrahlen, eventuell zu wenig?


Rustra's Prostata wird komplett bestrahlt. Es werden bloss etwas mehr Seeds auf der einen (befallenen) Seite gelegt. In der Rezidivsituation dagegen, kann man eine Seite grössteteils aussparen, wenn dort kein Tumor ist.

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Dieter,
> ich möchte. mal für Daniel Schmidt antworten.
> Früher wurden die Seeds einzeln gespickt. Heute werden sie im Kettenverband implantiert, sodaß ein Abwandern auch nicht bis in die Lunge mehr erfolgen kann.
> Gruß
> Hajoke


 Hallo Hajoke ! Vielen Dank für Dein Post.Soweit mir bekannt, dominiert die "Einzelspickung" nach wie vor.Auch bei mir wurde diese Methode angewendet.Die Einbringung der Seeds im "Kettenverband"- ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man diese Seeds "Strings" nennt, ist wohl noch wenig verbreitet.Ich habe nirgendwo gelesen, dass Seeds aus der Prostata in die Lunge abwandern können.Möglicherweise ist dass eine Aussage, die von der LDR- Brachy abschrecken soll !?
_Ich würde gern Herrn Daniel Schmidt dazu befragen !_
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Mitbetroffene,
Bei meiner Seeds-Implantation im Januar 2003 wurden auch damals schon die Seeds im sog. Kettenverband eingebracht und mein Urologe erklärte mir dass dies die übliche Variante sei. Irgendwo hatte ich damals auch so eine Geschichte von einer Wanderung selbständiger Seeds bis in die Lunge gehört und mein Urologe konnte mich dann sofort beruhigen.
Außerdem sind meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Therapie, rückblickend über die vergangenen 8 Jahre als sehr positiv zu bezeichnen. Frdl. Grüße, Carlos

----------


## skipper

Hallo Carlos ,
mit 71 Jahren bei Diagnose , einem GS 3+3 und nur einer befallenen Stanze von 12 Proben warst du auch der ideale Kandidat für AS .
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Dieter! Ich habe das Buch "Prostatakrebs - Fragen und Antworten" von Prof. Dr. med. Albrecht Schilling und Dr. med. Alexander Friesen gelesen (Auflage aus dem Jahr 2006). Dort heisst es auf Seite 95: Auch besteht die Möglichkeit der Abwanderung der eingebrachten Implantate in andere Körperbereiche wie beispielsweise in die Lunge!? Was soll man nun davon halten? Wenn diese Gefahr auch gering zu sein scheint - aber die Möglichkeit würde also bestehen??

LG 
Siegfried

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo Dieter! Ich habe das Buch "Prostatakrebs - Fragen und Antworten" von Prof. Dr. med. Albrecht Schilling und Dr. med. Alexander Friesen gelesen (Auflage aus dem Jahr 2006). Dort heisst es auf Seite *95: Auch besteht die Möglichkeit der Abwanderung der eingebrachten Implantate in andere Körperbereiche wie beispielsweise in die Lunge!? Was soll man nun davon halten?* Wenn diese Gefahr auch gering zu sein scheint - aber die Möglichkeit würde also bestehen??
> 
> LG 
> Siegfried


Auf diese Frage hat Herr Daniel Schmidt wie folgt geantwortet :" In die Blase abgewanderte Seeds habe ich gesehen, dass diese in andere Organe wandern können,
kenne ich aus der Literatur." Daraus schließe ich, dass so etwas früher vorgekommen sein kann, als die technischen Möglichkeiten noch nicht die heute mögliche Präzision aufwiesen.Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass solche Aussagen zielgerichtet von bestimmten Interessengruppen gestreut werden.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass solche Aussagen zielgerichtet von bestimmten Interessengruppen gestreut werden.

----------


## JürgenS

> Daraus schließe ich, dass so etwas früher vorgekommen sein kann, als die technischen Möglichkeiten noch nicht die heute mögliche Präzision aufwiesen.Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass solche Aussagen zielgerichtet von bestimmten Interessengruppen gestreut werden.


Sich etwas vorzustellen ist schön und gut, aber es zu wissen ist besser.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/90g364834565618p/

Ich habe einen Link in der deutschen Sprache ausgesucht, auf Englisch gibt es noch weitere. Es scheint also doch nicht so selten vorzukommen, dass Seeds in die Lunge wandern.

Es ist mir bekannt, dass es Grabenkämpfe bei den verschiedensten Disziplinen der Medizin gibt, aber zu unterstellen, dass Mediziner in publizierten Papieren bewusst Falschaussagen streuen, ist ein bisschen weit hergeholt.

Man sollte also vor Fakten nicht die Augen verschliessen.

JürgenS

----------


## RuStra

> Ich habe einen Link in der deutschen Sprache ausgesucht, auf Englisch gibt es noch weitere. Es scheint also doch nicht so selten vorzukommen, dass Seeds in die Lunge wandern.


Leider ist unter deinem angegebenen Link der Fallbericht nicht verfügbar.
Den englischen Abstract habe ich gefunden, s.u.  - 
ansonsten sagt die Veröffentlichung eines einzigen Falls, auch wenn das 2010 war, nichts darüber aus, wie oft das vorkommt.


"
We report on seed migration to the vertebral venous plexus after low dose rate prostate brachytherapy with 125I. A 74-year-old man with T1c N0 M0 adenocarcinoma of the prostate with a Gleason score of 6 (3+3) and prostate-specific antigen level of 14.94 ng/ml underwent interstitial prostate brachytherapy. Six weeks after treatment at the follow-up to determine aftercare a migrated seed was detected in the vertebral venous plexus and a second one in the right lung. No tissue damage around the migrated seeds was documented and the patient exhibited no clinical symptoms.
"

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Sich etwas vorzustellen ist schön und gut, aber es zu wissen ist besser.
> 
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/90g364834565618p/
> 
> Ich habe einen Link in der deutschen Sprache ausgesucht, auf Englisch gibt es noch weitere. *Es scheint also doch nicht so selten vorzukommen, dass Seeds in die Lunge wandern.*
> 
> *Es ist mir bekannt, dass es Grabenkämpfe bei den verschiedensten Disziplinen der Medizin gibt, aber zu unterstellen, dass Mediziner in publizierten Papieren bewusst Falschaussagen streuen, ist ein bisschen weit hergeholt.*
> 
> Man sollte also vor Fakten nicht die Augen verschliessen.
> ...


 Passieren kann in der Chirurgie sicher einiges.Ein einziger Bericht ist jedoch kein Beweis, dass so etwas häufig vorkommt.Der weiter oben von Daniel Schmidt zu diesem Thema gepostete Bild-Kommentar sagt wohl alles !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## JürgenS

Natürlich ist ein einziger Bericht kein Beweis, aber wenn du suchst, wirst du noch mehrere finden. Es ist auch nicht meine Absicht etwas zu beweisen, sondern ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es Seedmigration in die Lunge gibt, was hier ja negiert wird.

Was den "Bild-Kommentar" betrifft, so könnte ich mir gut "vorstellen", dass es sich um einen Strahlentherapeuten handelt, der gerade im Begriff ist Seeds zu legen.

JürgenS

----------


## Berglöwe

....ich glaube eher es soll Professor hackethal darstellen

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Natürlich ist ein einziger Bericht kein Beweis, aber wenn du suchst, wirst du noch mehrere finden. Es ist auch nicht meine Absicht etwas zu beweisen, sondern ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es Seedmigration in die Lunge gibt, was hier ja negiert wird.
> 
> Was den "Bild-Kommentar" betrifft, so könnte ich mir gut "vorstellen", dass es sich um einen Strahlentherapeuten handelt, der gerade im Begriff ist Seeds zu legen.
> 
> JürgenS


Deine Vorstellung bezüglich der Durchführung einer Seed-Implantation ist verbesserungswürdig.Da ist ein ganzes Team aktiv, das aus einem Urologen, einem Strahlentherapeuten, einem Physiker und einem Anästhesisten besteht.Der Wichtigste ist der Physiker, der den Computer für die Dosimetrie bedient.Der hat aber keine Venenklemme und einen Catcut-Faden in der Hand.
Der "Berglöwe" ist , was die Deutung des Bildes angeht, schon eher auf dem richtigen Weg.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## JürgenS

> ...Der weiter oben von Daniel Schmidt zu diesem Thema gepostete Bild-Kommentar sagt wohl alles !


Meine Einlassung bezüglich des "Bild-Kommentars" ist eine ironisch gemeinte Replik auf obiges Zitat, was leider an dir vorbei gegangen zu sein scheint. Fakt ist und bleibt jedoch, dass eine Migration  von Seeds in die Lunge möglich ist. Und, dass heute bei den meisten Brachy OPs die Seeds im Kettenverband oder Strands gelegt werden, wird wohl seine Begründung haben.

JürgenS

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo RuStra!

Unter dem angegebenen Link von JürgenS ist sehr wohl der Fallbericht verfügbar! Dort sind auch die Häufigkeiten einer Seedmigration angegeben. Daraus kann man schließen, dass es doch möglich ist, dass Seeds aus der Prostata "verloren" gehen. Auch wenn ein Seed nicht in die Lunge wandert, reicht es wenn er sich irgendwoanders im Körper befindet, wo er nichts verloren hat!!


Da muss ich JürgenS rechtgeben: Man sollte nicht vor den Fakten die Augen verschließen!

LG 
Siegfried

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Man kann ja auch bei der Narkose zur Prostatektomie drauf gehen, weil man das Narkosemittel nicht verträgt.

Seltene Nebenwirkungen gibt's immer. Es ist genauso, wie ein Flugzeugabsturz. Wenn man Pech hat, hat man eben Pech und man kann wenig machen (ausser nicht in den Flieger zu steigen).
Sollen wir jetzt alle aufs Fliegen verzichten, nur weil wir Pech haben könnten?

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Hallo RuStra!
> 
> Unter dem angegebenen Link von JürgenS ist sehr wohl der Fallbericht verfügbar! Dort sind auch die Häufigkeiten einer Seedmigration angegeben. Daraus kann man schließen, dass es doch möglich ist, dass Seeds aus der Prostata "verloren" gehen. Auch wenn ein Seed nicht in die Lunge wandert, reicht es wenn er sich irgendwoanders im Körper befindet, wo er nichts verloren hat!!
> 
> 
> Da muss ich JürgenS rechtgeben: Man sollte nicht vor den Fakten die Augen verschließen!
> 
> LG 
> Siegfried


 Bei mir ist jedenfalls nichts gewandert, obwohl meine 76 Seeds keine "Strands" sind.Selbst wenn ich die von Dir gepostete Information vor der Implantation gekannt hätte, wäre meine Entscheidung für diese moderne kurative Form 
eines PK ,vor allem wegen der gegenüber einer Ektomie marginalen Nebenwirkungen ,bestehen geblieben !
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo RuStra!
> 
> Unter dem angegebenen Link von JürgenS ist sehr wohl der Fallbericht verfügbar! Dort sind auch die Häufigkeiten einer Seedmigration angegeben.


Könntest du mir den fulltext schicken? rustra@gmx.de
Ich bekomme nur den 34-Euro-Hinweis:

Buy Online Access to this Article 
Individual Article (Electronic Only)
EUR 34.00

Auch auf Google Scholar ist nix zu finden ...




> Daraus kann man schließen, dass es doch möglich ist, dass Seeds aus der Prostata "verloren" gehen. Auch wenn ein Seed nicht in die Lunge wandert, reicht es wenn er sich irgendwoanders im Körper befindet, wo er nichts verloren hat!!


klar! 




> Da muss ich JürgenS rechtgeben: Man sollte nicht vor den Fakten die Augen verschließen!


erst recht klar!

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Könntest du mir den fulltext schicken? rustra@gmx.de
> Ich bekomme nur den 34-Euro-Hinweis:
> 
> Buy Online Access to this Article 
> Individual Article (Electronic Only)
> EUR 34.00
> 
> Auch auf Google Scholar ist nix zu finden ...
> 
> ...


 Das Seeds wandern können, ist allgemein bekannt. Wenn das eintritt , ist meistens die Blase betroffen und die Seeds gehen mit dem Urin ab.Das wird den Patienten mit einem Merkblatt nach dem Eingriff auch mitgeteilt.Nach dem Strahlengesetz müssen solche Abgänge geborgen und sicher aufbewahrt werden. Wanderungen in andere Körperteile sind so selten, dass darüber wenig bekannt ist.Berichte darüber werden jetzt hier von einigen Usern als "Sensation" empfunden und entsprechend breitgetreten .Wem soll das helfen ? Zu diesem Thema hat Daniel Schmidt etwas weiter oben einen Kommentar abgegeben.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## RuStra

> Das Seeds wandern können, ist allgemein bekannt. Wenn das eintritt , ist meistens die Blase betroffen und die Seeds gehen mit dem Urin ab.Das wird den Patienten mit einem Merkblatt nach dem Eingriff auch mitgeteilt.Nach dem Strahlengesetz müssen solche Abgänge geborgen und sicher aufbewahrt werden. Wanderungen in andere Körperteile sind so selten, dass darüber wenig bekannt ist.Berichte darüber werden jetzt hier von einigen Usern als "Sensation" empfunden und entsprechend breitgetreten .Wem soll das helfen ? Zu diesem Thema hat Daniel Schmidt etwas weiter oben einen Kommentar abgegeben.
> Grüße vom
> Dieter


hallo Dieter, so geht das doch nicht!
Ist doch völlig egal, ob selten oder super-selten: WENN es ein aktuelles Papier gibt, in dem Häufigkeiten angegeben werden, ist das von Interesse, also bitte_her_damit! 
Die Meinungsäusserung und netten Vergleiche sind ne andere Ebene.

ansonstenn bin ich gerade an was völlig anderem, aber weeeesentlich wichtigerem! 
bonne soir!
Rudolf

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Rustra!

Habe dir soeben den Fulltext geschickt! Ich hoffe, Du kannst Ihn jetzt lesen!

LG

Siegfried

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Moderator
Nachdem der Themenstarter dieses Threads sich für die RPE als für ihn beste kurative Form entschieden hat, sind weitere Posts überflüssig.Der Thread sollte daher geschlossen werden.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## RalfDm

> Nachdem der Themenstarter dieses Threads sich für die RPE als für ihn beste kurative Form entschieden hat, sind weitere Posts überflüssig.


Hallo Dieter,

es ist eine Frage der Disziplin der Forumsmitglieder, in einem von jemand Anderem begonnenen thread nicht ihr eigenes Süppchen zu kochen, sprich plötzlich ganz andere Themen zu wälzen. Der richtige Weg wäre, stattdessen einen neuen thread aufzumachen. Darauf wurde im Laufe der Geschichte dieses Forums schon mehrfach hingewiesen.

Ralf

----------

